# ∞°∞°2012 Baggy Challenge!!!∞°∞°



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

*Come one, come all and join the 2012 Baggy Challenge! Back by popular demand! *

Are you ready to pamper your tresses with moisture?

Are you ready for soft, moisturized, pliant, supple hair?

Well... are you? What are you waiting for? 

*Rules:*

- You must baggy/GHE (green house effect) at least 4 times per week. Overnight, while cleaning the house, under a wig, under a snood, the possibilities are endless!

- You must check in each time you baggy/GHE and let us know which products you're baggying with.

- Pictures are not required, but we all know that LHCF loves the pretteh. 


*To join:*

1) Thank this post and I'll add your name to the list of participants.

2) Tell us how many times per week you'll be baggying or GHE'ing and what products you're planning on using.

3) Enjoy drenching your hair in moisture. 

*More info on GHE:*

WHAT'S THE POINT, WHAT DOES IT DO?
The whole point of the entire Real Queens Regimen is to eliminate the process of using hair products that contain chemicals and start using the natural things that God created to help grow your hair…as you can see from my progress pictures, the green house effect helps to promote hair growth by creating a natural warm steamy environment that enables the natural oils from your scalp to come out and help your hair grow...it's also great for dryness because of all the moisture produced
*
ISN'T THE GREEN HOUSE EFFECT JUST BAGGYING?
Baggying involves using a moisturizer (which contains chemicals) and a plastic cap to help retain moisture and hydrate your hair. The green house effect is mainly to help promote hair growth in a natural way as well as restore moisture.

CAN I USE A BONNET INSTEAD OF A HEAD WRAP/SCARF?
The whole point of tying your head after putting on the plastic cap is to trap the heat that your head produces to create that "green house effect". I don't sweat very easily so I find that for me I get the best results when I tie my head with my scarf then I put on my warm hat, but you can do whatever works for you. someone mentioned that they use their satin bonnet then they put their beanie (hat) over it, and that worked for them. The main goal is to get your head to sweat a little, and you'll know if you did it right if you wake up in the morning and take the plastic cap off and see little drops of water in it and your hair is a little damp
*
DO YOU HAVE TO WASH THE OIL OUT?
no, you don't...the point is to not wash out the oil. It's not like a hot oil treatment where it needs to be rinsed out. simply style your hair as usual and repeat the green house effect as often as possible.
*
DO YOU HAVE TO REAPLY THE OIL EVERY TIME?
It depends, some peoples hair absorbs oil more then others. I find that sometimes (when i do the regimen every night) my hair still has a good amount of oil in it from the previous night so i don't need to reaply and i just skip the oil and put the shower cap on and tie my head.
*
DO YOU PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR SCALP?
No. The green house effect causes your scalps natural oils to come out so you want these natural oils that God created to do the job. There's no need to oil your scalp directly just put the evoo on your hair
*
DO YOU STILL MOISTURIZE AND SEAL?
because i only use natural products in my hair I moisturize with water and seal with evoo
*
CONCERNED WITH MY HAIR BEING DAMP IN THE MORNING...
your hair won't be WET just a little damp because of the moisture...when you apply a moisturizer in your hair the key ingredient is water so your hair feels a little moist...same concept...your hair will feel moist. I use water when doing the green house effect because i prefer it that way so my hair usually air dries in 15 minutes. you don't have to use water though that way your hair won't be as damp when you take the cap off.

Info on GHE was taken from here.

*Tips (more will be added as they come):*
- Remember that with baggying, less is more. Your hair does not need to be dripping oil to reap the benefits. A little bit of product goes a very long way.
- If whole head baggying, you'll get better results if you spray or wet your hair before moisturizing/oiling. It doesn't need to be soaking wet, just damp or a little moist.

*How to baggy while in braids/twists (courtesy of bajandoc86 ):*



bajandoc86 said:


> I am currently in single braids with extensions and I GHE on a regular basis. I style my hair how i wish to have it the following day, then use saran wrap to wrap around the edges and the top of my head. So my extension ends are bunched together in a pony at the back of my head. I don't bother to wrap all the way to the ends, cause my hair isn't that long. So in the morning, my hair is moist AND well set in the style. Hope my description isnt too wacky.














*Challengers:*

tiffers
BlkOnyx488
Ms. Tiki
lovely_locks
bajandoc86
Shay72
youwillrise
indarican
KurlyNinja
Cendra
Platinum
Golden75
halee_J
napbella
Miniaturemom
springy_curly
NYDee
naturalpride
B_Phlyy
Ebonybunny
~Vintage Queen~
MaraWithLove
cordei
Stormy
ChocLitDoll
tallnomad
TeeWhyAre
dollface0023
Mook's hair
manter26
nubiennze
MsAminta


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will baggy 5 -7 times a week.

right now I have a spray concoction 
Olive Oil
Grape seed oil
sulphur powder
and water.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 26, 2011)

I will baggy 3-5x per week

I normally baggy when I use my sulfur mix on my scalp. I have two sprays that I use, Wave Nouveau or a Rose Water/Con/oil mix


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 26, 2011)

Id like to join. I am on my phone and I can't thank the thread. I have never done the GHE so I will start off at 4 times a week. 

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2011)

tiffers I'm IN (DUH!)  
I will use my personal moisturising spray concoction or Oyin's Juices and Berries when I baggy. I baggy or GHE depending on my mood - I usually do either at least 6 days a week. I have seen an improvement in my moisture retention.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2011)

I will GHE 3-5 times per week and do a better job of checking in this time around .


----------



## tiffers (Dec 26, 2011)

BlkOnyx488 Ms. Tiki lovely_locks bajandoc86 Shay72

Welcome, ladies!!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in!  I've been doing it with saran wrap about 3 days a week or so, but I wanna upgrade to at least 5 days...I know some days ill just be too tired, so I won't push it and commit to 7 lol.  I will do 3 overnights and 2 quicker baggy sessions.

What I use will depend on my mood and what I think is best.  Might just be water & castor oil...might slap on one of my ao conditioners...might not use anything and just wrap it up in plastic.  I'm also finding (for me) that spraying protein (hydrolyzed keratin diluted) before moisture helps since I'm highly porous and have trouble holding onto moisture.  Probabaly won't do that every time, but maybe twice a weekish


----------



## indarican (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm so in!!!!

I'll be bagging under my wig at least 3 days a week and ghe'ing at night at least 6 night a week


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in. Baggying with no product always leaves my hair so moisturized in the morning. Dont really know why I stopped doing it.

I'll be baggying 5-7x a week.


----------



## Cendra (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm down with GHE, yeah, you know me....;P


----------



## Platinum (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm in! I plan to baggy every night.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2011)

tiffers - please add me in phone so I can't thank. I got a bag on my head right now!

I will baggy/ghe at minimum 4x per week.  I really notice a difference in my hair when I don't


----------



## halee_J (Dec 27, 2011)

Count me in tiffers, I plan to baggy nightly 

ETA: I plan to whole head baggy while in cornrows.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 27, 2011)

youwillrise indarican
KurlyNinja Cendra Platinum Golden75
halee_J

Welcome to the partay!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey baggy'ers...do you baggy on your wash days? Or do you skip that day?


----------



## napbella (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm in. I will ghe 4x wkly and use MT and jbco.


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 29, 2011)

I have my first baggy on my head now! I'll let you guys know how my hair feels in the morning.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely_locks How exciting! Good luck! 

What products did you use? Are you full head or ponytail baggying?


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 29, 2011)

I full baggie dmy full head and used coconut, avacado, and castor oil. It was a fail. Only my edges where damp. I don't think that I got a very good seal. I used a plastic bag ( grocery) and a doo-rag on top. I am going to try again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely_locks Oh no! That really stinks.

A few things to keep in mind when baggying your whole head:

- A little product goes a loooong way

- Spraying your hair before moisturizing and baggying gives the best results. If you don't dampen your hair first, the results won't be all that great.

You can spray with plain water, or you can mix a little bit of oil/moisturizer/conditioner in there for an extra boost of yummy.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I wanna change the baggy routine...I'm gonna baggy one day and then rinse/condition (or dc) on the alternate day.

Edit: I didn't even realize this posted lol...I didn't even finish!


----------



## Miniaturemom (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in.  Will whole head baggy at least 3x per week.  Will try to add overnight ghe to the regimen. Using water/aloe vera/ s-curl mix or maybe a new concoction.


----------



## springy_curly (Dec 29, 2011)

Sign me up!
I'm going to baggy or GHE 4-5 times a week. I'll be alternating or mixing olive oil, coconut oil, and castor oil. And when I baggy I'll use whatever leave-in conditioner I have laying around, right now that is Giovanni Direct. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## tiffers (Dec 31, 2011)

You ladies ready to have deliciously moisturized hair in new year?


----------



## indarican (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been baggying for the majority of the day. I will be cowashing tonight and oil my scalp with mtg mixture then ghe for the night


----------



## tiffers (Jan 1, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with water, moisturized with Marie Dean Herbal Henna Cream and Sara Vun Brocolli Seed Butter, then massaged Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp. I'll be GHE'ing overnight.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 1, 2012)

I plan to baggy 5-7 days a week rotating between Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Wipped Pudding, Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream, Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream, Qhemet Moringa Ghee and the Bee Min Lucious Moisturizer. I will seal with Qhemet Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm or Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm in. I will be whole head baggying 3-5 days a week. I'll use whatever I have on hand.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 1, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water and coconut oil.

Happy growing and moisturizing, ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2012)

Marking my spot, so will be baggying in another 2 weeks or so for 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2012)

GHE last night with castor oil. Tonight will probably be my growth aid (I really don't remember the name). 

I plan to GHE/Baggy at least 4x per week. I definately notice the difference in moisture lost the next day after a night without using this method, so sticking with it for the long haul!

ETA: LAAAAWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDD! I am getting old , said basically the same thing upthread. I couldn't remember if I posted in the new challenge.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2012)

Gonna ghe on dry hair in saran wrap overnight.  Whether I ghe or baggy, my head always has at least a scarf and a bonnet on to trap more heat.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 2, 2012)

If its not too late >.< , Id love to join. I have been baggying under my wigs and faux puffs, using KCKT plus JBCO and Sweet almond oil. I do this almost every night as I sleep.


----------



## ~Vintage Queen~ (Jan 2, 2012)

~*HAPPY 2012 EVERYONE*~ 

Glad to do it!!
At least 2 a week with a neem, olive and sunflower mix for Fridays ie wash it out soon as possible and sunflower with olive oil if during the week.

Happy Baggying ladies (and gents).


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay...I lied.

I started out with no product, but then I started reading about that whole deep moisture method thing and wanted to see if it'd work for me (and on braids...and with a baggy)...so I did that because I'm impatient and almost always have to try things right away.  I did it and put the saran on reaaaaaalllly early in the am (didn't get to sleep until almost 5am)...so I haven't taken it off to see how it feels.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

Ebonybunny Heck no, you can't join! You're a day too late! Get outta here! 

j/k 

Of course it's not too late! Welcome! 

youwillrise I'm impatient too! Thought I was the only one.  There have been days when a new moisturizer was delivered in the mail... right after I moisturized my hair... and I plopped that newly delivered moisturizer right over my still-damp-from-moisturizing hair. 

My husband always makes fun of me and just shakes his head when I get a new product, cuz he knows I'm bout to use it as soon as I open it. 

Him: 
Me: Shut up. *rubbing new conditioner into my nape*


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 2, 2012)

GHE last night with Bee Mine Luscious Moisturizer and sealed with Oyin Pomade, wow my hair feel really moist and cool to touch


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

Soooo...I took the saran off...its still damp, so I won't say how it went just yet...but it feels good so far (though with my hair, the damp "good" feel is no indication that it'll be great dry)...like I said, I wanted to try the whole deep moisture thing and I know its usually done on loose hair then braided up, but I did it on already braided hair.  I dampened my hair a bit with plain water, then I put ao hsr on sections and tried to make sure it got into the hair as well as I could...then I sealed with a oil/ butter mixture that I hadn't used in a long time - left over oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor oil, cocoa butter, sunflower oil, rice bran oil, apricot oil, avocado oil...I pretty much used all of the oils and butters I had at that time and mixed them together lol.

Ill come back when its dry.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2012)

Baggied last night with Leisure Curl Super Gro spray, then coconut oil, and HBCO.


----------



## indarican (Jan 2, 2012)

Been bagging all morning... Didn't get to cowash last night but I will be dcing today


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> I will GHE 3-5 times per week and do a better job of checking in this time around .



Exactly what she said!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

Steamed with AOHSR and Pura Brazil Loc Oil, then put a bag on my head. I'll be doing GHE tonight. :bouncegre:


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

My hair dried from the deep moisture method + saran baggy and my hair felt really nice...moisturized!  I was surprised.  I didn't have much hope because verrrrrrry few things work for me.  Ill keep trying this out and see how it does over time.  

I put saran back on (tryna get that extra extra moisture) lol...I'm gonna take it off before I go to sleep, though and see how my hair feels in the morning.


----------



## indarican (Jan 2, 2012)

Cowashed moisturized and sealed, mtg mix applied. 6 layers on heading to sleep


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been doing the Terressentials Mudwash detox by the book so I haven't used any additional product. I've been GHEing with just good old water the past two nights and will again tonight.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 3, 2012)

Been baggying nightly, with a teeny bit of my oil/water mix or nothing at all. Hair is feeling nice


----------



## tiffers (Jan 3, 2012)

Shay72 Argh! I've been trying so hard to ignore all of this mud wash talk! 

How long have you been using it? Do you notice a difference in your hair?

How was fast was it shipped after you ordered?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 3, 2012)

@tiffers
I ordered it on Christmas day and I had it by that same week. They're in MD so that makes sense to me. Yes maam, I've noticed a difference. Curling from the root when I had an issue with that in certain sections, sections that I thought didn't have a curl pattern does, and after airdrying I would walk right out the door with no product bc my hair looks so good . Matter of fact I will be doing that because I am headed back to work tomorrow. Today is Day 4 and I plan to do it for the full 7 days.

ETA--I did it bc I'm a tightly coiled 4a and in the last pic I took you couldn't tell and I  my hair when I first bc'd. I'm determined to get back there and the mudwash is doing it. I'm going Curly Girl once this ends starting on Saturday. I was doing way too much .


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 3, 2012)

Doing the GHE with some Sweet Oil. It's been on a few hours with a plastic cap. I think I m going to switch to saran wrap or a bonnet and hat because I'm scared I'll get an ear infection from all the moisture.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 3, 2012)

Baggying tonight with water/shea mix.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 3, 2012)

I did it last night with a cermacide oil blend mixed with condish and rose water. I added my elasta qp mango butter and olive oil on top. I'm trying to get rid of the QP


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 3, 2012)

Baggying right now with water and olive oil *over night*


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't remove my baggy from last night. I think I'm going to stick with my moisturizer, coconut oil, and Castor oil for my nightly baggy ritual. My hair feels so strong!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone:

I am not in this challenge. I just wanted to say that I did the GHE most of 2011 and my hair is just growing beautifully!


----------



## cordei (Jan 4, 2012)

I wana join! Il GHE when I go to the gym  prob 5 days a week n baggy weekends with whatever I can find


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya'll I found these really cute bonnets to baggy with http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/ the hard candy has the liner.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 4, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with water and massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2012)

I rinsed & conditioned today (edit...errr "yesterday") with ao wc....I left it alone for a while, then re-dampened my hair, put on some ao wc & hsr and some of my butter/ oil mixture and baggy.  Leaving on overnight.  Last I checked, my hair felt good.  I didn't use saran this time...just a regular ol bag.


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2012)

Im baggying under my wig today!!


----------



## indarican (Jan 4, 2012)

naturalpride those are tooo cute!!!


----------



## Cendra (Jan 4, 2012)

Baggying tonight!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 4, 2012)

Baggying tonight with water hempseed oil and a little tea tree EO to keep my scalp fresh


----------



## tiffers (Jan 5, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with water, moisturized with Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum & sealed with TLC Naturals Shea Cocoa Butter, then massaged Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 5, 2012)

Steamed with Qhemet MTCG and hemp oil and massaged Ultimate Growth Oil into my scalp. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 5, 2012)

B_Phlyy When I wear baggies, I don't put them over my ears. I put them behind my ears, like you would with a du-rag. That way, I don't have to worry about messing up my ears. 

naturalpride I went to the site and those bonnets are soooo cute! Thanks for the link!

cordei Welcome!


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 5, 2012)

tiffers you're welcome


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 5, 2012)

Did GHE with Sweet Oil under a scarf, bonnet, and hat.



tiffers said:


> B_Phlyy When I wear baggies, I don't put them over my ears. I put them behind my ears, like you would with a du-rag. That way, I don't have to worry about messing up my ears.



I've tried this, but this makes the edges of the cap rub against my nape and that's my problem area. I'm thinking some saran wrap would be better because I could just wrap it around my ears anyway and avoid that problem.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

B_Phlyy Ah, gotcha!

Yeah, saran wrap would probably be a lot better for you.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 6, 2012)

Whew, I love the feeling of ghe doing its thing while I'm working out! Woohoo burpees and belly dance!  I've been ghe'ing every night as well! Loving it!


----------



## Miniaturemom (Jan 6, 2012)

Spritzed (with some left over protein detangling stuff) and baggied last night for 4 hours.
Only baggied twice this week, but moved my supplies to the bathroom.  So when I come in, wash my hands and face then BAM I can spritz and put my cap on.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

MaraWithLove Yes! Wearing a bad while working out is awesome!!! I loooove seeing all of the built-up steam in the bag. 

Miniaturemom I like your plan of attack. Keep supplies close and defeat dryness.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2012)

Still GHEing with only water. Tonight will be the last night of that. Will need to decide how will I proceed from there.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 6, 2012)

Baggied last night and baggying tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with water, moisturized with Camille Rose Moisture Butter and Qhemet AHTB. This combination makes me and my hair so incredibly happy.   

I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Shay72 Do you think you'll stick to water (and maybe oils too) or will you go back to regla products?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2012)

Still baggying every night. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ChocLitDoll (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Ladies! I'm NEW to the forum and have been reading alot of great stuff here! You Ladies ROCK!!!I am 4a/4b relaxed. 6months in on a 12month stretch! Castor oil to the scalp, Coconut oil on my length which is APL'ish. My PS is wigging so I'll start the GHE ASAP under my wig! Well I'm in !!!!HHG!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

tiffers
I've been thinking real hard on that because you know I've got a BSS up in this joint. And I'm going Curly Girl too......


----------



## tiffers (Jan 7, 2012)

ChocLitDoll WELCOME!!!  So exciting! I love newbies! 

Shay72 I'm loving the whole CG routine-- don't miss cones at. all. Maybe try sticking with pure oils and butters at first and work your way up to products that contain emulsifiers and preservatives and things like that... but then again, I'd hate to see all of your other products go to waste. This is tricky. :scratchch


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm still get my baggy on with my homemade mix


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

tiffers
Hmmm I think I might go that route.The last meet up I went to I took 12 products and didn't come back with anything. The next one I already have one bag full and will probably need to fill another one. I like that if no one takes them then they get donated to a women's shelter so it is a win/win.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 7, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> ... if no one takes them then they get donated to a women's shelter so it is a win/win.



Now that's an awesome idea! Love it!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

GHEing with water sealed with sunflower oil. I am so getting 2 of those bonnets .


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 8, 2012)

GHEing tonight with Qhemet BRBC


----------



## tiffers (Jan 8, 2012)

Sprayed, moisturized with Pura Murumuru Lotion and Sapote Oil, then massaged Growth Oil into my scalp.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2012)

I finished taking my braids down...washed, dc, oil rinse...then I put my hair in two flat twists (one on each side of my head) ...then I let it air dry a bit before putting on a baggy for bed.  I hadn't baggied in a few days because I wasn't feeling well...I couldn't do much of anything to my hair!  My hair was feeling just as awful as I was lol.  

I still have the baggy on.  I dunno when ill take it off...when I feel like it, I guess.

Oh and I didn't put any product on.  I didn't even moisturize or oil after my wash.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 8, 2012)

tiffers--I'm in!  I plan on doing this nightly and daily, but will wait to start immediately after my upcoming bday.  I'm just marking my spot in order to document my plan and to make a commitment to do so until I reach my short-term goal of 4 inches past BSL this year.

I will use Hairobics products--oiling my scalp at least once or twice a week and using the lotion on the length of my hair.  I will then seal in the lotion with macadamia nut oil and then baggy/saran wrap, apply a scarf, then follow with a bonnet or beanie.

I will be wearing about 10-12 braids under a wig or scarf and plan to oil rinse my braids and then CO wash every 3 days and then moisturize and oil as per above.

In the meantime, I will continue reading this thread to be inspired.  Can't wait to join in!!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently GHEing with water spritz and oil before I take my twists down.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 8, 2012)

tallnomad Yay! Welcome to the moisture party! 

Shay72 How does it feel to have oil on your hair now?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

I need to GHE baggy tonight with KeraCare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil but it will be very late when I am done hendigoing my hair, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

tiffers
Feels good . But yesterday my hair looked so good after doing the curly girl method and today not so much so I gotta get this down pat. Will be GHEing with water and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 9, 2012)

Checking in  In Senegalese twists till march! Currently GHE with my braid spray and a little of my oil mix (castor + sweet almond)


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2012)

I am baggying right now.  I did an oil rinse tonight...so there is some left over castor/sunflower oil on my head ...but I didn't add anything...gonna do an overnight.  Last night I conditioned and then baggied overnight.


----------



## dollface0023 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd like to join. I've been baggying my hair off and on for 2 weeks and my hair is sooooo moisturized.

My hair is currently cornrowed, and I've been Spritzing Oyins Juices and Berries on my hair and covering it with a baggy. 

I'll be doing this Mon-Fri, then letting my hair breath during the weekend.


----------



## cordei (Jan 10, 2012)

Took my weave out last night. Didn't comb it, just rubbed in some moisturizer and jbco, wrapped in cling film n covered that with my head scarf.
Proud of my first official baggy!!!!!


----------



## indarican (Jan 10, 2012)

Ive been GHE'ing every night and baggying every day. I have a baggy under my phony pony right now.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jan 10, 2012)

Still baggying. I'm over here trying to decide if I want to throw a hat on or take off my plastic cap and bonnet


----------



## tiffers (Jan 10, 2012)

dollface0023 Welcome to the best challenge of all time!   

cordei  How was your first baggy session? How does your hair feel?

indarican Get it, girl! You are NOT messin' around, huh? Baggying the ponytail during the day and GHE at night... you're my kind of gal.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2012)

Still baggying every night. Baggying today under a satin scarf and beanie cap.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Yesterday's baggy was some Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush and sweet oil under a scarf and bonnet. 

I'm sticking to baggying over the GHE from now on.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 10, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water/rosemary oil and sealing with coconut oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 10, 2012)

GHEing now (for a DC). Gonna GHE tonight with my oil mixture (castor, olive, red pimiento). I'm so low on oil it's crazy! Off to go buy some soon!


----------



## cordei (Jan 10, 2012)

@ tiffers awww i thought i was in love with my hair before.....NOW omg im obsessed!!! its amazing!!! hair was super soft and moist. LOVE IT


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Been GHE-ing every night for the past week.  Think I am going to slather on some BFH Desert leave in, find something to seal, put on a cap, and call it a night!

I am ready for these twists to come out, actually it will be 6 weeks on the 16th!


----------



## indarican (Jan 11, 2012)

baggying under my hat right now at work.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm in
 I will baggy my ends 3-5x per week and 

the whole head baggy thing gives me a bad headache.

also I am wearing twists for 6 months. Protecting. my ends are fragile and I need to do more to retain length.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

I almost didn't baggy last night.  I conditioned and restyled my hair in the shower last night and I said "nah, ill skip the baggy tonight" ...then I was laying in my bed and I kept thinking about it and I just couldn't let myself NOT baggy haha...so I got up and sprayed my head with water/castor oil and saran wrapped it up.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 11, 2012)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2012)

I GHEd last night. I usually spritz my hair all over with my homemade conditioner mix (smells so good!) earlier in the night and give it time to absorb. I find that well into the next day, my hair is still moisturised and I can still smell my spray mix.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

Steamed with Qhemet AOHC & hemp oil and put the bags on right after. I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

cordei That's great to hear! Yay! 

Golden75 That BFH leave-in has been on my to-buy list for forever! How do you like it? Is it a must have for you?

Mook's hair Awesome!!! Welcome to the party! I've always LOVED your hairstyles!

youwillrise I've done that so many times! But it just doesn't feel right to lay down without a crinkly bag on my head.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 12, 2012)

tiffers I'd like to join. I've always steered clear of baggying because my fine hair hates moisture... But the GHE method works for me as long as no moisturizer or water touches my hair (mushy hair  ). 

I've been using my homemade sulfur pomade (sulfur whipped in crisco  and african pride growth oil infused with rosemary, thyme, peppermint, and celestial 'sinus soother' tea). Every night for the past week or so, I've put the pomade on my scalp then loosely wrapped my head in saran wrap and covered with a wig cap. I've had rough ends for a few days and have moisturized and sealed to no avail. Yesterday after GHE'ing I found the end of my braids really smooth and the curls going in all the same direction. 

I plan to continue GHE'ing every night and possibly during the day if I wear a wig out.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 12, 2012)

manter26  Welcome! I looove GHE and prefer it over baggying. Isn't it grand?


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 12, 2012)

Last night I conditioned with diluted ao hsr mixed with apricot and castor oils.  Then I put on a baggy right after (no product or extra stuff).  Usual bonnet plus scarf to trap that heat.  : P.  my hair has felt more moisturized lately.  I've been conditioning daily and pairing it with the baggy or ghe...my hair has been feeling better.  I think my hair prefers either no extra moisturizer or something simple like a water/castor oil spray when baggying.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @cordei That's great to hear! Yay!
> 
> *@**Golden75** That BFH leave-in has been on my to-buy list for forever! How do you like it? Is it a must have for you?*
> 
> ...


 
tiffers - Not sure yet.  It never really seemed moisturizing enough, rather it doesn't last, but I really don't give products a chance to see if they work (you know pj always trying something new).  I got the one w/o castor.  I'm going to test it thououghly when I take down my KT.  If it don't work, I'm going to add some oils (wheat germ, nourish, vitamin E), SAA, honeyquat.


----------



## indarican (Jan 12, 2012)

i got the hay head feeling back, ive been baggying constantly and ghe'n everynight too, so im convinced its the products im using.
So im gonna clarify tonight and DC and start adding things in one at a time to see what the culprit is.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 12, 2012)

Just conditioned w/ diluted ao white camellia, apricot & castor oils.  Put baggy on right away. No extra moisturizer or oil.  Will be overnight as usual!


----------



## indarican (Jan 13, 2012)

So i think im just going to stick with GHE'n at night, and letting my hair dry in the day. Ive been getting that mildewy smell, so im thinking the constant wetness is a no go... MY ends are nice though...lol


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 13, 2012)

Baggied again overnight...no product...right after my conditioning session.  Same tonight.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm still GHE'ing dry hair every night. My saran wrap didn't make it till the morning so I'm using a grocer bag tonight. I'm too cheap to by throw-away shower caps.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 13, 2012)

Baggied last night and will GHE tonight. Last night and tonight spray length with aloe vera juice & sunflower oil mix and seal with vatika frosting.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

Sprayed with water, moisturized with Pura Murumuru Lotion and Kyra's Ultimate Cupuacu Curl Cream. Then massaged Growth Serum into my scalp for a few minutes. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 13, 2012)

I've been GHEing every night, so far so good


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn LHCF . The bonnets I wanted are sold out . Well if I still like the price once they are back in stock I will still purchase.

ETA: Restocked . I was hoping for this since the sale is thru Sunday. I went in there and snatched the two I wanted.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 14, 2012)

Baggied last night with silk dreams waterfalls, Aveda damage repair l.i., castor/kbb mix.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jan 14, 2012)

I GHE every night. I did it last night with about 10 braids and got a super juicy braid out today.


----------



## cordei (Jan 14, 2012)

Baggy/DC with vatika frosting, a lil cocasta oil n alter ego, not sure if i wana do an all nighter or rinse before bed


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have my hair in a twistout, so last night I just GHEd with a shower cap. Hair was soft and springy this morning. I am currently GHE-ing under my OT cap.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 15, 2012)

Trying the LOC method tonight, so I sprayed my hair with water, topped with Pura Brazil Loc Oil and sealed it all in with Pura Cupuacu Hair Butter.

Hope it turns out well. :crossfingers: I'll be GHE'ing tonight.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 15, 2012)

Did day 3 of C25K, walked/jogged a little under 2 mi with my baggie/GHE under a stocking cap and winter hat.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2012)

Still baggying every night.


----------



## indarican (Jan 15, 2012)

Ghe'ing tonight. I had so many knots today... Ugh. I got my hair up in some Bantu knots get my ends completely covered


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2012)

How did it turn out tiffers? I was doing something similar before the detox but my order was different. I did liquid, cream, then oil. I think I might give it a try tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprayed my hair, then tried out my new sesame oil and topped that with Qhemet BRBC.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

indarican Why do you think you had so many knots?

Shay72 It didn't work out so great. I think it may have been the combination of products I used and I also think my hair needs a creamy, water based moisturizer. Using an oil then a butter was not a good idea for my hair. Tonight I topped it all with some BRBC, so hopefully it'll turn out better!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I did GHE last night using the LOC method and it worked out well. I sprayed with an aloe vera juice & sunflower oil mix, then emulisified Shi Naturals Pre Poo Butter Cream and put that on my hair, then finally used Oyin's Hair Dew. I'm wondering since my mix has oil in if I should skip using another oil. But I will try a few things before I nail this down.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 16, 2012)

Conditioned and put on a baggy last night...I sprayed my water/castor oil this time.  Still have the baggy on.


----------



## indarican (Jan 16, 2012)

tiffers I tried plaits under my wig and the ends entwined with themselves... I'm giving Bantu knots a try now


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Since my hair is soincredibly short right now, it is so easy to baggy it so I baggied last night with a spray mist of AVG, glycerine and distilled water, sealed in with castor oil. My hair was soaking wet this morning and soft as cotton. I  it.

Now I need to go look for one of my wigs to wear as a protective style for a while.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 16, 2012)

Baggying tonight


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

Trying the LOC method again tonight...

Sprayed my hair with a mix of water, rose water and aloe vera juice. Sealed with castor & hemp oils, then topped it all off with Camillle Rose Moisture Butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with my AVG, glycerine and distilled water mist, then BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil and sealed with evoo - baggying with this overnight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 16, 2012)

About to GHE. I told two of my friends about baggying and GHE since both of them have issues with dry hair. One of them (my bestie) she spent Sunday (my wash day) chilling by my house. And when I took off my shower cap from doing my GHE she was shocked at how soft, springy and moisturised my hair was. So now she's hooked!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 17, 2012)

bajandoc86 YES! Changing the world one moisturized head at a time.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

Baggying tonight (don't have enough oil to cover entire head)! But, I shall be back to the full on lusciousness of GHE tomorrow, as my package should be in the mailbox!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

Scratch that last post. I will DEFINITELY be GHE'ing tonight. Evoo under the cupboard baby! That's the benefit of multi-purpose products: cook with it, pour some in a separate container and oil hair with it!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 18, 2012)

MaraWithLove Oooh, I LOVE finding things to use in my hair when I'm not expecting it. Awesome!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 18, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with a mix of rosewater, water & aloe vera juice. Think I added a little too much aloe juice or something, because my hair doesn't like this mix at ALL.

After spraying, I topped with sesame and sapote oils, then sealed it all in with Marie Dean Cocoa Pudding.


----------



## naturalpride (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been baggying nightly, all is well.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't baggy last night.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 19, 2012)

Been doing a full head baggy just about every other day. I was alternating between my African Pride moisturizer and Miss Jessie's Sweetback Treatment, but I'm running out of the moisturizer, so now it'll just be Miss Jessie's.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 19, 2012)

Baggied last night, baggying tonight with distilled water and jojoba oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 19, 2012)

Currently GHE'ing (will do overnight and also did during my workout-whew did I FEEL it) with a mix of castor and hemp!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 19, 2012)

Doing LOC again tonight.

For my liquid, I switched it up and instead of water, I used Zipporah Vanilla Mint Serum. Sealed with hemp oil and topped that off with Kyra's Ultimate Cupuacu Curl Cream.


----------



## indarican (Jan 19, 2012)

Ghe'ing on freshly Cowashed hair with moisturizer/sealant/sulfur mix


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with just rosewater and discovered that IT was what my hair wasn't agreeing with. Not the aloe. Pretty sure it's the brand because I've tried rosewater before with no problems. Lesson learned. 

After spraying, I sealed with castor oil  and topped it off with Qhemet AOHC. 

I'm really liking this LOC method, so simple, yet so effective.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 21, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with my castor oil mix....and did GHE overnight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

I came across an old email from Chicoro and decided to use her leave-in recipe:

- 1/2 cup (8 oz) of aloe vera juice
- 1-2 tbsp of oil (I used sapote and sesame)
- 1 tbsp of veg. glycerin

I put these in a spray bottle, shook it up and sprayed my hair down. Nice and soft. 

Then I decided to try a butter instead of an oil for the LOC Method, so I sealed the aloe mix with Pura Cupuacu Hair Butter and topped with Camille Rose Moisture Butter.

Ohhhh yeah.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

@tiffers

Girl...What's LOC = Liquid Oil Creme? OR.......Lotion Oil Creme? OR........something else?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 21, 2012)

Baggied today with Surge 14 and African Royale BRX braid spray. Will be sealing tonight with Coconut and Haitian black castor oil.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl...What's LOC = Liquid Oil Creme? OR.......Lotion Oil Creme? OR........something else?



IDareT'sHair Liquid/Oil/Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

tiffers

Nice!  Sounds Delish!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Oh, it IS! And you would think that it wouldn't work, since you aren't sealing with oil like we've been ingrained to do. But it works soooo wonderfully. I love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

tiffers

I'm still tryna' figure out how Imma "Steam" with Oil. 

Since ya'll keep talmbout it.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

Girl, just spray your hair down with water or rosewater or (something liquid,) then put some oil on and sit under the delicious steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

@tiffers

So after you do alladat, do you Cowash and/or DC?


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Sometimes I steam with oils as a pre-poo and wash afterwards. But most of the time, I just leave the oil in and go about my business.

The steam really helps the oils sink into your hair, so it isn't very greasy or anything.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ghe'd last night by spraying hair with Claudie's braid spray, then sealed with Enso Marshmallow & Moss Serum, followed by Oyin's Hair Dew. I wore a plastic cap and put one of my new hard candy bonnets on top. The plastic cap was steamed up when I took it off this morning . Will Ghe again tonight but will replace the braid spray with my aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss mix. Finished my other mix. Everything else is the same from last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

@Shay72

What's a Hard Candy Bonnet? 

You know I'm tryna' replace my Prettywrap...... 

Is the Hard Candy Bonnet any good? You Likey?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> What's a Hard Candy Bonnet?
> 
> ...


 
@IDareT'sHair
I posted the link in the U1B1 thread and this is the thread I originally got the link. The hard candy bonnets are the ones with a plastic liner. I just use it as a double layer to help with ghe. To use it any other way would probably be a mess. So far I like it. It's roomy too so my hair has room to grow.
http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I posted the link in the U1B1 thread and this is the thread I originally got the link. The hard candy bonnets are the ones with a plastic liner. I just use it as a double layer to help with ghe. To use it any other way would probably be a mess. So far I like it. It's roomy too so my hair has room to grow.
> http://store.bonbonscheveux.com/


 
Okay. Thanks.  Nice.  I don't remember seeing this.

Thanks for posting the Lank again.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair
They do. I only bought the ones with the plastic liner. I think the ones with the bows you can adjust for size. Another good idea for a product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Shay72

I saw that.  I went back and 'Edited' my Post after I looked around on the Page.   _*reading is fundamental*_

They are real purty.

I might hafta' get 1 or 2 one day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

Baggying tonight with Keracare Leave-In, and sealed with evoo.


----------



## Ebonybunny (Jan 22, 2012)

Im ghe with my braid spray... or baggying... I always confuse the two


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Will Ghe with braid spray, enso serum, and Shea Moisture's Yucca & Aloe Milk. I'm trying to develop a strengthening ghe and a moisturizing ghe. Still trying to get the products right. Instead of 6 twists I'm trying 6 ponies to see if it will stretch my wash n go and make it bigger. Just trying to figure things out because Spring & Summer are so busy for me that my routine falls off. Trying to simplify and figure things out now .


----------



## tiffers (Jan 23, 2012)

Sprayed with Chicoro's Leave-In mix, sealed with castor and hemp oils, then topped it off with Pura Murumuru Lotion.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 23, 2012)

Did an almost daily baggy last week. Have to lay off for a few days though because my forehead is breaking out from the plastic cap.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 24, 2012)

Baggying tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just did my sulfur/jbco scalp masssage, moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealed my ends with jbco - will be baggying on top of this.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 24, 2012)

Check in, still bagging I have begun double bagging because it makes my head produce more heat.  I think I have gotten about an inch of growth this month! I will not know for sure until I take my braids down in Feb


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2012)

BlkOnyx488 An inch and the month isn't even over?! That's GREAT! Are you using any growth aids or anything?


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2012)

Sprayed with Chicoro's Leave-In (I'm really adoring this mixture) sealed with Pura Brazil Loc Oil and topped it with Pura Murumuru Lotion.

Since incorporating Chicoro's Leave-In, my hair has been drying so soft. It doesn't feel too hot while wet, but once it dries? Soft City, population: my fro. 

Between this and the LOC method, my hair has never been happier. Yay!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 25, 2012)

tiffers
I started taking Nioxin Jan 4th
I use Sulphur and Castor Oil in my nightly hair spray
I baggy every night
I DC weekly

I know I started the year with almost 9 inches of hair.  The other day I measured a section of hair in the back and it was 10 inches



tiffers said:


> @BlkOnyx488 An inch and the month isn't even over?! That's GREAT! Are you using any growth aids or anything?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 25, 2012)

1/23 - GHE with JBCO/KBB
1/24 - Nekkid GHE!  I was too lazy to do anything, so just but on the caps, and doo-rag.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in, I want to do the GHE every night now  I already do it with the 3 nights per week I do my sulfur treatment... (Which will be 4 next month). The other nights will be my light water spray and JBCO/HEMP, etc mix...i forget the rest... and sometimes just light water spritzing. I'll detail it later.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 25, 2012)

Sprayed with Chicoro's leave-in, sealed with a mix of sapote, sesame and castor oils, then topped it off with Kyra's Ultimate Cupuacu Curl Cream.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2012)

Overnight baggying with a Brahmi/Amla DC mix.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I missed where GHE was explained, can someone explain or link me? 

From what I gather you just use oils and water, then saran wrap? Or is it just water for a while, then move to oils?


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't usually do too well with challenges  but I really like the sound of this one.

I'll have to conduct some trials this coming wash day before I commit to a specific baggying regimen. I have some ideas, so by Sunday or so I should be able to come back and hammer out some details.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 26, 2012)

DaiseeDay To GHE, all you need to do is wet your hair and then seal it with oil. You can also use a moisturizer, I do sometimes.

As long as you have multiple layers, you're good. I've tried: 

- two shower caps topped with saran wrap, topped with my bonnet.

- three shower caps topped with my bonnet

I prefer layering multiple shower caps because it's easier than saran wrap. I also can't get multiple uses out of saran wrap and feel guilty due to the waste. But everyone is different and some actually prefer using saran wrap. Whatever traps heat the best for YOU. 

nubiennze Yay!  I hope your trials work out and give you the results you're looking for.


----------



## indarican (Jan 26, 2012)

I havent baggied in days!!!!!! im so ashamed, im getting back on it tonight!!!


----------



## Zaz (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies  I've been lurking in this thread and baggying/ GHEing nightly for about a week now, I really like how soft and moisturised my hair feels 

I was using a cheap flimsy shower cap topped with my bonnet but when I wear a bun, the cap would get stretched too much to cover my whole head. I went to the store for a large vinyl one and found something the GHE users might like: it's a terry lined shower cap: http://www.google.com/m/products?source=mog&hl=en&gl=us&q=terry lined shower cap&sa=N

I got it at walmart for about $2-3 cuz it was the only type left. I was a bit annoyed at 1st and was going to leave it but realised if I wear it inside out, I could have the vinyl part against my hair and the terry part creates an extra layer of insulation and traps in more heat. And it doesn't feel bulky or uncomfortable. 

Thanks tiffers for starting this challenge


----------



## indarican (Jan 26, 2012)

tiffers Whats the deal with this LOC method, im intrigued... I always thought that anything put over oil was just a waste since oil blocks things from getting through to the hair shaft? what is the creme after the oil doing for you, does your hair feel more moisturized, does it make you hair feel coated? how are you doing with build up... 
sorry for all the questions.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaz Thanks for that link! For three bucks, I'll definitely scour Walmart and see if I can find one (or three  ) 

indarican I always thought the same thing. It's basically ingrained in us to use oil as the last step. But doing it this way, for some crazy reason, works so much better!

I have no clue what the cream after the oil does... my best theory is that since it's thick, it keeps the water in while also letting nutrients from the natural oils nutritionalize ( yeah, I made that up  ) and improve your hair. Alls I know is that my hair is more moisturized and happeh nowadays. 

I'm not really getting any more build-up than I usually would with traditional moisturize-seal.


----------



## Cendra (Jan 26, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water/rosemary oil and coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spraying hair with aloe vera juice & enso serum mix, sealing with vatika frosting, and moisturizing with Shea Moisture Yucca & Aloe Milk.


----------



## Zaz (Jan 26, 2012)

Trying the loc method. Just spritzed with my water/avg mix, oiled with this mistery oil that was under my sink, then used Curls milkshake as my cream. Put on my shower cap and covered with a satin bonnet.


----------



## indarican (Jan 27, 2012)

GHE last night... my hair feels so nice... ahhhh


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my ghe last night...just did a spritz with my water mixture, I had enough oils on it from the morning. put the baggy on, scarf, then one of my winter scull cap hats (which came off over night ) My hair was nice and soft. I didnt rinse out since it wasnt a sulfur treatment night. One little draw back...there is a slight damp smell that lingers. I put a little creamy leave in to mask it a little hoping it would disappear before I left the house. It didnt. So from now on, I will just do a mild rinse in the shower on those mornings and pat dry. Other than that...so far so good.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 27, 2012)

I want to join!!  I did my first ghe earlier in the week before I saw this post and OMG, my hair was amazing and the shine was out of this world!  At first I thought I did something wrong because when I woke up my hair was very damp, I had only put a tiny little bit of moisturizer and oil on the night before (no water).  My head sweat like crazy so this is perfect for me.  The only thing is, It's addictive, I want to do it every night now.  I'll be bagging 3-5 days a week with QBAOHC and Avocado Oil and cover with plastic shower cap and satin wrap...sealed shut.  I never where my hair out anymore so I don't mind the dampness however, it does dry very quickly.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2012)

GHE'd last night. Sprayed with a aloe vera juice & cocasta oil mix, sealed with cocasta, and ended with SM's Yucca & Aloe Milk. Plastic cap then topped that with my bonnet that is lined with plastic.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2012)

Baggied last night with no additional product. Still had a lot of coconut and black castor oil on my ends from the previous night.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 28, 2012)

Flat ironed my hair last night...so I'm taking the week off from ghe and my sulfur mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in...GHE'ed 2 nights ago.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2012)

GHE'd last night. Sprayed with Claudie's braid spray, sealed with cocasta, and ended with Oyin's Hair Dew. Plastic cap topped with bonnet.


----------



## indarican (Jan 30, 2012)

been back on my baggying GHEing for the past couple of days... my hair feels awesome!!


----------



## MsAminta (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it too late for me to join? Pretty please??  I usually allow my hair to steam and get damp while I take a shower, then put my plastic cap on, followed by a stocking cap. Please let me know if I can join the challenge. Thanks!


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 30, 2012)

So I left my DC on for _24 hours_ after sitting under the heat cap yesterday--primarily out of laziness --and when I took that plastic cap off today there was nary a trace of white. My hair drank it _all_...and I tend to be pretty heavy handed...

I was terrified of over-moisturizing, but it appears my hair really needs this. Prepping my "L" for the LOC method and getting ready to re-baggy as we speak.

ETA: Hair is dry with product (homemade ayurvedic spritz + KBB Hair Butter + KBB Hair Milk) now, and...so far so good. Softer than it has been recently, but not mind-blowing as I'd hoped. I never have been a huge fan of the hair butter though. Just trying to use up stuff in my stash.

I decided to give both my hair and myself a little break from the rustling plastic , so I'm waiting until tonight before bed to GHE.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 30, 2012)

Double post...


----------



## tiffers (Jan 30, 2012)

MsAminta It's never too late to join! Welcome to the partay!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been lazy lately. Still been GHE'ing every night, but my poor hair hasn't seen a spray, butter, oil or moisturizer in about a week. Been super lazy. All I do is put on my bags and go to bed.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 30, 2012)

Last night I baggied w/my ayurvedic paste. It was very moisturizing! Before applying the paste I spritzed my hair with water, baggied and worked out. I will GHE tonight, as usual, with castor-hemp mix. ^.^


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 30, 2012)

tiffers - I was doing the same, just a bag, pure laziness.

I baggied last night by doing an overnight DC with SD Vanilla Cream Moisture Dream DC, does that count?


----------



## tiffers (Jan 30, 2012)

Golden75 Well, at least something besides air went in your baggy last night. That's an improvement


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 31, 2012)

Last night's GHE was (mostly) a success.  This morning my hair had the buttery soft feeling I'd hoped for immediately after moisturizing...except for the nape and sides. My main problem areas. However, I attribute this to the fact that those areas are shortest; the scarf kept sliding back and exposing them. I imagine once my hair is long enough to braid the scarf will have a bit more to hang on to.

The process itself was a lot better than I expected, though. I thought my sleep would be interrupted--I can't sleep _at all_ if any part of me is too hot--but it was actually rather comfy.

About to re-moisturize & baggy with my spritz + argan oil + SM CES. As soon as I use up the spritz I think I'll be giving Chicoro's formula a trial run to see how my hair reacts to the high proportion of aloe. I'm still a bit too dry, too soon for my liking.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2012)

I keep falling asleep before GHEing .


----------



## tiffers (Feb 1, 2012)

nubiennze Yippeeeee! :superbanana: So baggying is a go?

Shay72 Girl, you betta plop a bag over your head!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 1, 2012)

Ghe'd last night...woke up this morning...rinsed that faint damp smell out of my head in the shower...moisturized, bunned...all is well in GHE land...Tonight sulfur treatment....get the sulfur pillows out. Thinking about chucking the baggies for saran wrap...


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi! I had great results from this challenge last year and my hair braider raves about how soft my hair is!! I have yarn braids now but they will be coming out in 3 weeks and I'll be back to doing the GHE. 

I will be doing this 3-4 times/week and alternating products: JBCO, EVOO, jojoba, and grapeseed oil


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 1, 2012)

tiffers said:


> nubiennze Yippeeeee! :superbanana: So baggying is a go?



tiffers It is for now. I didn't last night since the SM was _sooooo_ heavy and sticky.  (Last night was my first time trying it, and I _definitely_ used too much.) I'll cowash tonight and try it again on clean hair before I decide to chuck it.

I don't blame baggying for that, though.


----------



## yodie (Feb 2, 2012)

I baggied yesterday during my workout and halfway through the night. My hair was so soft this morning. I think this is a keeper for me.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a question: Has anyone ever experienced little red bumps near the hairline after ghe/baggying? I'm wondering what's going on as I've broken out around the hairline and upper forehead. When searching for causes, I found this: "Red bumps around the hairline are often the result of excess oils produced by the scalp." 

So...I'm wondering if my scalp is producing too much oil, if I was heavy on the oil this week (not heavier than usual) OR if it's a reaction to the hibiscus rinse I did??

If anyone can chime in, please do!

Gonna cross-post to the HOTs thread.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm laying off the ghe-ing and baggying for now. Only because either something I used or baggying too much has made me breakout around the hairline and made my forehead rubbery. It may just be a reaction to hibiscus bc that's the only new thing I used recently...Idk yet. Once my skin clears, I'll be back to baggying/ghe.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove I've never experienced that.  Sometimes I get a pimple or two at my hairline, but not a bunch of red bumps. I wonder if it's a slight allergic reaction to the hibiscus. 
Let us know if it goes away without baggying! I hope they go away soon. Bumps suck buttholes.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks tiffers! Yeah, I have no idea what it is so I'm just playing it safe for now. I probably will still baggy a bit, just not overnight and not close to my hairline.  Will update either way.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

GHE'ing tonight with BB Oil Moisturizer sealed in jbco and blue magic grease. That's right, youhear me, grease. I have not yet bought my crisco or african shea butter so grease is what i will be using until...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2012)

Still baggying every night.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been getting hairline and scalp breakouts after implementing GHE this week, which indicates to me that there's way too much oil/buildup and not enough water/cleansing. My hair is too short to put anything on it without getting a healthy portion of it on my scalp, so for that and other reasons I'm increasing the frequency of rinsing (likely daily) and cowashing (at least 2x/week, maybe three or more) and pulling back on the baggying for the time being.

I still want and plan to employ GHE as I enjoyed the softness it gave me at the beginning of the week, but I definitely won't be doing it constantly, at least not at this length. I may do it overnight on wash days with no additional product for starters and gradually add more days as needed, but I don't think I'll be doing it during the day/under wigs anymore. Sucks because I was really looking forward to having my ends and edges protected from all the wig paraphernalia, lol.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2012)

GHE last night. I used Claudie's Braid Spray, HV Cocasta oil, and SM Yucca & Aloe Hair Milk.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be bagging 7 days a week. My concoction (mad scientist laugh) will be olive oil and grapeseed oil!  I'll be doing mine a little differently. I'll spray it over my bantu knots and then wrap my head in saran wrap....I'll let everyone know how comfortable this is...


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 5, 2012)

So after I DC'ed this morning I did my LOC with _waaaaaay_ less product + sunflower oil for the oil phase. I didn't wear anything under my wig at all so my scalp would (sort of) get a chance to breathe.

While my scalp feels a lot better, I am a bit crunchy at this point. *sigh* I'll be GHE'ing with no add'l product to see how it feels in the morning.

I'm beginning to suspect this is a product issue...I'm contemplating chucking the rest of my spritz (and quite possibly the SM...I know my hair isn't particularly fond of shea butter and/or coconut oil so I'm not sure why I bought it in the first place) and taking the plunge on Chicoro's recipe.


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally have officially begun.  Been baggying 24-7 for 4 days now.  I am using Hairobics products on my scalp as well as the length of my hair.  I then seal in the products with Macadamia nut oil.  I plan on getting some Crisco soon so I can try the LOC method.

I have been wearing a wig and only taking off the baggy for an hour or so just to let my hair breathe.  

Is it okay to baggy 24-7?  Has anyone had any problems doing so?  Or, is it best just to do it at night.

I am natural with very thick dry hair, so I'm thinking 24-7 is okay for me????


----------



## tiffers (Feb 6, 2012)

MaraWithLove How's it going with the bumps? Have they gone away since you stopped baggying?

Aggie How did the grease work out for you? better than oils and butters?

nubiennze Aw man, you got the bumps too? 

HighAspirations Sleeping in bantu knots is sooooo hard for me! How'd it work out for you?

tallnomad I'd say try out this routine for a week or two and see if there are any adverse affects. There was a time when I was baggying almost all day every day and it didn't hurt anything. I'm natural with chronically dry hair too.


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 6, 2012)

I try to put them in a little looser, and if they feel tight i loosen them up while i'm laying down, also try to keep them loose around your edges!


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> MaraWithLove How's it going with the bumps? Have they gone away since you stopped baggying?
> 
> Aggie How did the grease work out for you? better than oils and butters?
> 
> ...



I replied haha it should be above this post, still trying to figure out how to use this site


----------



## Ebonybunny (Feb 6, 2012)

Baggying with kckt and castor oil


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 6, 2012)

GHE last night with aloe vera juice mix, cocasta oil, and Oyin's Hair Dew. Tonight will GHE with Claudie's braid spray, cocasta oil, and SM Yucca & Aloe.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2012)

@tiffers, seeing that I mix/thin out the grease heavily with JBCO, I would say it keeps the moisture in a lot longer than with just the oil alone. 

I'm baggying with it again tonight but eventually I will be getting some african shea butter and maybe some crisco. I have been hearing some good things about the crisco. I don't want to have to clarify my hair too often to remove the buildup. 

I like how it feels though and the thing is, I feel that the crisco will feel just as good but without the mineral oil and petrolatum, ya know? Plus pound for pound, it's cheaper.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 6, 2012)

Getting back to ghe. Doing the thang now!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 7, 2012)

tiffers I think it's the combination of comedogenic oils (fine on the length of the hair, but not slathered on the scalp) on very oily/acne-prone skin and limited air/water. It probably works better on drier skin and/or with pore-friendly oils (_not_ sunflower or coconut ).

Felt cruddy yesterday so I didn't do anything to my hair by way of rinsing or washing. Baggied with argan oil last night to hold me over and am feeling a bit better (both hair and body ) this morning.

BTW tiffers--and anyone else better versed in LOC than I--what say you re: using Crisco (or, in my case, Spectrum brand palm derived shortening) in the oil phase?


----------



## manter26 (Feb 7, 2012)

Washed my flat ironed hair...back to celie braids, ghe'ing ,sulfur oil, and wigging it. I think I improved my growth rate at least 2 fold in Jan so I'm definitely trying to keep this up.


----------



## Cendra (Feb 7, 2012)

Been a bad, bad girl and hadn't baggied in over a week, but finally got back on the wagon last night. Doing it again tonight with distilled water and coconut oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 7, 2012)

tiffers They've gone in most of the way. I still don't know if this was the cause haha so I'll probably start baggying again very soon. I'm thinking it was just a reaction to hibiscus tbh.  Will baggy tomorrow night and check in on Thursday!


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 7, 2012)

Here I stand in my bathroom wanting to baggy but it makes so much noise! And I have a husband sooo...no bueno. I know it may have been mentioned so I will go back and read for any low-crinkle tips. If it hasn't, please enlighten me!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

MsAminta said:


> Here I stand in my bathroom wanting to baggy but it makes so much noise! And I have a husband sooo...no bueno. I know it may have been mentioned so I will go back and read for any low-crinkle tips. If it hasn't, please enlighten me!


 
MsAminta, What I do is put a satin cap over the baggy, then I put a wig cap right over that followed by another satin cap and the noise is greatly minimized. Try it and see if that works. If not, you may need to baggy under a wig or so during the day.


----------



## yodie (Feb 7, 2012)

I love the way my hair felt after baggying, but I had more breakage on wash day. I saw lots of those circular ends in the shower. Any solutions outside of stopping altogether?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2012)

yodie said:


> I love the way my hair felt after baggying, but I had more breakage on wash day. I saw lots of those circular ends in the shower. Any solutions outside of stopping altogether?


 
Maybe reduce baggying to once a week or even for a few hours only. You may want to do only when you feel your hair absolutley needs it too. Don't wet your hair too much while baggying either, as the baggy creates it's own moisture from your body heat alone. Use a creamy moisturizer instead of a wet one is another way you can try if you haven't yet done so. This is all I got for now.


----------



## yodie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Aggie. I'll probably make Friday night baggy night and keep it to a minimum.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 8, 2012)

tiffers I am so back to my abandoned lover (GHE). Apparently I'm allergic to the clothes detergent I used? Girl I started breaking out on my back and was thinking like...umm...hibiscus nor plastic bags definitely didn't come into contact with my back lol.  So...back to baggying and GHE it is. 

Oh and has anyone on here ever baggied/GHE'd over a braid-out? Just wondering as it's become my go-to style lately with school back in session!


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 8, 2012)

manter26 said:


> Washed my flat ironed hair...back to celie braids, ghe'ing ,sulfur oil, and wigging it. I think I improved my growth rate at least 2 fold in Jan so I'm definitely trying to keep this up.



manter26--do you wear a baggy or saran under your wig?

sounds like you've received a lot of great growth!

i've been baggying 24-7 at night and under my wig.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 8, 2012)

Tonight I'm baggying with the oil mixed I put in to steam with. I steamed for about 20 mins and immediately put my plastic cap and bonnet for the night.


----------



## nubiennze (Feb 8, 2012)

Used AOHSR as a creamy LI after my cowash today, and I think I may be on to something.  I definitely didn't dry as crunchy as I have been lately; I just wish I hadn't used castor oil underneath.  Next time I'll try again with avocado oil.

MaraWithLove I'm glad you pinpointed the cause of your breakouts--and that it wasn't baggying! 

Baggying overnight on completely dry hair with no add'l product has been working better for me. I still have a tender spot here and there (you know, like a pimple that hasn't come to a head erplexed--gross, I know), but nothing like it was the first week. I'm continuing to cowash more frequently and give my scalp time to re-regulate itself.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 8, 2012)

tallnomad said:


> manter26--do you wear a baggy or saran under your wig?
> 
> sounds like you've received a lot of great growth!
> 
> i've been baggying 24-7 at night and under my wig.



My typical growth rate is about 1/3" so I'm happy to get around 1/2"+ with this method. I use the thin bags from the grocer section of the store. When I buy veggies, I take 5 or so extras. I can't stand the rattling of regular bags and saran wrap slips.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2012)

Not baggying tonight. I did a blowout earlier today and I'll probably go to the braid shop tomorrow. If I decide to get braids, I will baggy tomorrow night.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 8, 2012)

GHE-ing tonight!


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 8, 2012)

manter26 said:


> My typical growth rate is about 1/3" so I'm happy to get around 1/2"+ with this method. I use the thin bags from the grocer section of the store. When I buy veggies, I take 5 or so extras. I can't stand the rattling of regular bags and saran wrap slips.



Thank you manter26.  I have been noticing that saran slips under my wig even underneath the tight nylon caps.  

Even though my hair is chronically dry, I'm still afraid of moisturizing too much since I've been doing 24-7.  So far, I think me and my Celie braids are okay, but it hasn't been a week yet, nor have I washed to really assess if there are any issues.  I'll use you and your great growth with wigs as inspiration.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 9, 2012)

tallnomad said:


> Thank you manter26.  I have been noticing that saran slips under my wig even underneath the tight nylon caps.
> 
> Even though my hair is chronically dry, I'm still afraid of moisturizing too much since I've been doing 24-7.  So far, I think me and my Celie braids are okay, but it hasn't been a week yet, nor have I washed to really assess if there are any issues.  I'll use you and your great growth with wigs as inspiration.



 I would hardly consider my growth "great" but it's good compared to what I usually get. I'll be more than happy with just 1/2" per month from GHe'ing and my sulfur mix. I only baggy overnight and just wear my braids in a bun most days. Since I work from home, I only wear a wig a few times a week and with nothing under it most likely.

In my experience, you can't go wrong with braids, as long as the roots don't matt.


----------



## MsAminta (Feb 9, 2012)

manter26 said:
			
		

> My typical growth rate is about 1/3" so I'm happy to get around 1/2"+ with this method. I use the thin bags from the grocer section of the store. When I buy veggies, I take 5 or so extras. I can't stand the rattling of regular bags and saran wrap slips.



THANKS for this tip! Gonna pick some up.


----------



## Cendra (Feb 10, 2012)

manter26 said:


> My typical growth rate is about 1/3" so I'm happy to get around 1/2"+ with this method. I use the thin bags from the grocer section of the store. When I buy veggies, I take 5 or so extras. I can't stand the rattling of regular bags and saran wrap slips.


 
Brilliant, may try that to save me some change.

Baggied last night, baggying tonight!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 10, 2012)

nubiennze Thank you so much! I am too! 

Will wash hair and DC (may do this over-night). If I wash the DC out tonight then I will GHE tonight with coffee castor-hemp oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 10, 2012)

I baggied at work today under my OT cap.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya'll, I've been so sucky and lazy lately. 

I haven't put anything in my hair in IDK how long. Just throw my bags on and hit the hay. This has surprisingly not been that bad, hair still feels aiight, but I need to do better. I steamed last night and only used oil, cuz I didn't feel like putting anything else on my head.

I need an intervention.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

nubiennze said:


> BTW anyone else better versed in LOC than I--what say you re: using Crisco (or, in my case, Spectrum brand palm derived shortening) in the oil phase?



I say go for it!  Anything oil based is perfect, and Crisco is oil based. 

P.S.

Sorry for the late reply, I'm just now seeing this.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

MsAminta said:


> Here I stand in my bathroom wanting to baggy but it makes so much noise! And I have a husband sooo...no bueno. I know it may have been mentioned so I will go back and read for any low-crinkle tips. If it hasn't, please enlighten me!



Aggie gave you some great tips! My other suggestion would be to try saran wrap. 

I'm married as well and my husband never complains. I use three shower caps and top it with a bonnet or doo-rag, this helps with noise-reduction.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

yodie said:


> I love the way my hair felt after baggying, but I had more breakage on wash day. I saw lots of those circular ends in the shower. Any solutions outside of stopping altogether?



I would suggest using less product and (if you wet your hair beforehand) not wetting your hair as much.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> I am so back to my abandoned lover (GHE). Apparently I'm allergic to the clothes detergent I used? Girl I started breaking out on my back and was thinking like...umm...hibiscus nor plastic bags definitely didn't come into contact with my back lol.  So...back to baggying and GHE it is.
> 
> Oh and has anyone on here ever baggied/GHE'd over a braid-out? Just wondering as it's become my go-to style lately with school back in session!



 Yaaaay! Welcome back to the partay! 

I baggied over a braidout, but it didn't turn out so great.  The braids took a long time to dry and wasn't ready by the time I had to leave the house. Maybe you could use a dryer on the cool setting to speed up the drying process.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 10, 2012)

*Grabs tiffers by the hair to get her attention*  Listen woman, you must give your mane some TLC!   Intervening enough?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2012)

GHE using my coffee/green tea mix, cocasta oil, and SM Yucca & Aloe.


----------



## tiffers (Feb 10, 2012)

MaraWithLove Hell yeah, you got my attention! Grabbin' up on my hair like you're crazy!   

That made me laugh so hard. 

Okay, okay, I'll do something to this hair tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2012)

GHE last night using aloe vera juice & cocasta mix, nourish oil, and Oyin's Hair Dew. I'm kinda sick of wearing a baggy at night but it makes a difference with my hair so gotta keep doing it. Kind of at that point with cowashing too but will keep keeping on with that too.


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 13, 2012)

Those of you who are natural, are you doing mostly moisture and then protein?  

I bought some aloe vera gel (I think aloe vera is protein, right) and would like to use that on my hair at least once a week to ensure that I'm doing the protein-moisture balance.  I get so confused about that.  

Since I have extremely thick coarse hair, I'm always nervous to add protein because it has dried my hair out in the past.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2012)

tallnomad
I'm alternating just like I do with my cowashing.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Feb 15, 2012)

checking in I been double bagging it all month, it creates more heat on my head.


----------



## Cendra (Feb 21, 2012)

Back to baggying tonight, last week was a total fail.


----------



## Cendra (Feb 22, 2012)

Baggying again tonight. This weather is dry and crackling!


----------



## Cendra (Feb 24, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water and coconut oil. Dry hair be gone!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 25, 2012)

Did a baggy last night with JBCO and the night before last with vatika oil.  I just came out of yarn braids and started biotin and now I have crazy shedding.  Hopefully going back to overnight GHE will reduce it soon.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not baggied in a loooong while, but my hair needs it tonight. So I am massaging my scalp with some sulfur mix, moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealing with JBCO. I will DC again tomorrow but I don't know what I will be using for that as yet.


----------



## Cendra (Feb 27, 2012)

Baggying tonight!  Come on, ladies, winter's almost over and I know my hair isn't the only one craving some MOISTURE!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 28, 2012)

Did a baggy last night with JBCO. Will baggy tonight with henna for first time!!


----------



## Cendra (Feb 28, 2012)

Baggying tonight.

Tiffers, where are you? I need my gold star! LOL


----------



## Cendra (Mar 1, 2012)

Baggying tonight.

Come on ladies, let's go!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been baggying at least 3 times a week....My hair is LOVING it!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2012)

Did my first henna treatment (that I left in overnight) and it was a HUGE success!! I baggy'd last night as a moisturizing treatment after the henna with 50% AOHRS, 25% JBCO and 25% raw honey. My hair was buttery sssoooffftt this morning!!! I am sssooo excited!! I will baggy tonight with vatika oil.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

I baggied all day today with some Vanilla Silk dreams Moisture Dream today under my wigs while at work. I might be washing it out in a few minutes....maybe...!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2012)

Aggie said:
			
		

> I baggied all day today with some Vanilla Silk dreams Moisture Dream today under my wigs while at work. I might be washing it out in a few minutes....maybe...!



Never thought of bagging under my wig....that's a great idea! I am in the 2012 wig challenge so this would work perfectly!!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Never thought of bagging under my wig....that's a great idea! I am in the 2012 wig challenge so this would work perfectly!!


 
It sure works perfectly for me. All I do is put my wig cap over the baggy and it stays in place all day.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2012)

Baggy last night with vatika oil


----------



## nubiennze (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been baggying with an olive/castor/coconut oil mix PREPOO for longer than I care to admit. 

This has just been a lazy hair week all around...I couldn't bring myself to do my mid-week cowash/DC or anything. I'm definitely going to have to get back on the horse starting tonight.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 2, 2012)

Baggied and GHE'd Tuesday and Wednesday. Currently baggying (MD seaweed & rice DC)


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2012)

Baggy'd last night with paste of amla, fenugreek, shikakai, and brahmi. Don't know how I feel about overnight paste tho so I might just stick with oils for overnight baggying.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Applied Lenzi Request to scalp & GHE'd.  Haven't done so in a while.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2012)

Baggied this morning but only for an hour before going to work with Taliah Waajid PMB. I really love this leave-in/moisturizer. It leaves my hair super soft. 

I really think I finally have just about all my staples down pat. Although, I am eyeing that Kerastase line something fierce now. I already pretty much know which products in this line I really want and may purchase sometime next month or perhaps even the end of this month. 

Ima stalk a few more threads in this line before I commit though.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just Checking in, Still double bagging everynight

my spray mixture is
Grapeseed Oil
Olive oil
Sulphur Powder
castor oil
Proclaim leave-in
and 
water

I have the same Braid install from Feb 1st
I am hopin to keep it in untill Mar 31st

I am also in the APL challenge they have a length check scheduled for march 31st,  I will post a 3 month growth update then.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 4, 2012)

Baggied last night with aphogee pro-v and green tea topped with my moisture mix


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2012)

Baggied 1 hour this afternoon and may do so overnight tonight as well - my hair is actually still damp.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Baggy'd last night with vatika oil and also night before with vatika oil


----------



## Cendra (Mar 5, 2012)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Did the GHE last night with JBCO/KBBHJ mix.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 8, 2012)

Baggying tonight with water and coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2012)

Baggying right now for a couple of hours before bed.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 8, 2012)

Baggy'd just now with vatika oil and will keep on overnight


----------



## Cendra (Mar 9, 2012)

Baggying again tonight.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Baggying right now at work under a hat with amla oil on scalp and EVCO on hair


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2012)

Baggying on deeply moisturized hair for only an hour tonight. 20 more minutes to go.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 11, 2012)

Baggying right now with jbco and vatika frosting


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not in the challenge but seeing the thread made me want to give it a try for better moisturizing.. So I'm baggying right now with water and grapeseed oil.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 12, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water and almond oil.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2012)

Baggying right now with water and BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil for about an hour before bed.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 13, 2012)

Baggying tonight again!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 13, 2012)

Overnight baggy with vatika oil


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it too late to join? 

I started baggying last week and its worked so far.  I use a plastic processing cap and tie it down with a satin scarf so that I will be comfortable in my sleep.  My hair is slightly damp in the morning.  

I moisturize nightly and seal about every other night.

∞°∞°I'm baggying tonight... ∞°∞°


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 14, 2012)

I baggied my hair last night using my homemade butter mixed with conditioner and my hair came out super soft today - just what I wanted.  I will only baggy the ends tonight to give my hair a break and not turn it into mush.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2012)

Baggying overnight tonight with SD vsc.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 17, 2012)

Baggy right now with vatika oil


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 17, 2012)

Baggied last night after spraying my hair was KCKT/water mix and sealing with my homemade coffee/cocoa butter.


----------



## manter26 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm back to baggying. I had to take a break bc my hair wasn't smelling nice after back to back baggying. I switched up products and made sure my hair was completely dry.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey gals! 

My subscription was cancelled a few weeks ago and I was unable to renew for like 3 weeks. Felt like forever! Not being able to reply or go in the Entertainment section was cruel and unusual punishment. 

I was/am also going through a bunch of health issues, so I fell off with baggying big time. I just put my hair in about 10 Celie braids and didn't touch it again for weeks. erplexed Now I'm trying to get back on the ball, even though I don't feel like it.

How've ya'll been doing? I missed you!!! :bouncegre


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 18, 2012)

tiffers I missed you!  Sorry you're going through health issues, I hope you're doing better these days.  

I'm somewhat new to baggying, but so far so good.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 18, 2012)

tiffers, girl I was wondering where you were. Thank goodness you're back and hope you feel better. You are such an inspiration to be in such a happy mood even though your health hasn't been that great. Anyway, glad to have you back.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey tiffers,
Welcome bacK! You were missed. Hope you're feeling better now  I'm still baggying.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2012)

Baggied my hair last night.  Today is cowash day...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 19, 2012)

I haven't GHE'd in so long! Think I will do tonight!  Will update tomorrow!


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 22, 2012)

I baggied last night for the GHE.  I will give it a rest tonight.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 22, 2012)

There are so many people that are missing right now. tiffers I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't been doing my baggying y'all.  Y'all gonna kick me out?

See...the thing is...I got tired of my wigs, so my hair is currently in a cornrow updo. Didn't want to baggy, cuz it would make the style frizz faster. I'm trying to find someone to do my kinky twists, then I'll be back to baggying. I just might have to do them myself... :/


----------



## Cendra (Mar 22, 2012)

Baggying tonight!


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey tiffers - was e-thinking about you! Wondering why we haven't heard from you.  I went thru the same thing, membership didn't update and unable to get on for about 3 weeks  they need to fix that, cause it keep happening.

Hope your feeling better.  Just started the GHE again too.

GHE with Claudie's braid spray and Claudie's Iman Butter allover


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 22, 2012)

Baggy tonight - cowash tomorrow evening.

I must say doing the baggy and GHE has dramatically reduced my breakage.  I'm able to do light protein treatments (AO GPB) and still have good moisture balance.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 24, 2012)

I did my 3rd big chop on wednesday bc i was not satisfied with the condition of my hair and since it was only about 4 inches of hair I decided it wouldn't hurt to start all over again from scratch so now I am back to a bald head (men seem to love this look on me though so I'm not complaining ).  Now hopefuly I can really start with healthy hair from roots to ends.  I did rub JBCO on my head last night.  My scalp was shiny this morning after rinsing which I hope is a good thing!


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy to report that I'm back on it! I have baggied for the last two nights with StaSofFro. Last night I added a little EVCO. Got a new half wig so I plan on baggying every night. Hair feels lushhhhhhh.


----------



## willowviolet (Mar 25, 2012)

Excellent Challenge and I am IN!!!  I will use the GHE method five nights a week while using Olive, Apricot and Shea Oil. I lightly moisturize mornings and evenings under a fall or wig.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 25, 2012)

I used the GHE method last night with my castor, olive, jojoba, rosemary oil blend.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2012)

Been a while...I did some intense baggying yesterday since it'd been a long time and I haven't been well (thus haven't been taking care of my hair)...I'm gonna twist my hair today sometime and then I'm. Then baggy overnight.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 25, 2012)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't Baggied in a while. I've been wearing tree braids for the last 2 months but I took them out last night. I plan to baggy today (prepoo), wash,  do a protein treatment, and DC overnight. I plan to baggy every night.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## willowviolet (Mar 26, 2012)

Just checking iI condition washed last night with WEN and then deep conditioned with an olive cholesterol and heat cap. After rinsing I added my oil mix and then baggied last night until this morning before getting ready for work. I wore a fall today.


----------



## Cendra (Mar 26, 2012)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 26, 2012)

baggying right now.  using sheamoisture coconut & hibiscus curl & style milk.  i like this stuff.  which is really surprising because i dont usually like ANY moisturizer.  haha.

sealed with apricot/castor oil.  

making it an overnighter.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2012)

Baggying tonight with Amla Gold oil as a prepoo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Mar 28, 2012)

Baggying again with water and coconut oil.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 29, 2012)

GHE tonight with JBCO


----------



## Platinum (Mar 29, 2012)

Baggying tonight with Carefree Curl moisturizer, not sure which oil to seal with yet. It's going to be either coconut or black castor oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2012)

Ending up sealing with JBCO. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cendra (Mar 30, 2012)

Baggying tonight, sealing with jojoba.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 31, 2012)

Going to baggy/GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2012)

Gah. I've been so sucky with checking in and keeping everyone on track. 

Sorry girls. Forgive me? O_O <--- puppy dog eyes

If you forgive me, I'll give you a cookie... or some V05 conditioner. 

How's everyone doing? I'm baggying tonight with Pura Body Naturals Brazil Loc Oil. Steamed it in, let it marinate for a little bit and threw on a bag before bed.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 1, 2012)

Got me lots o' bags from Sally's today, so I'm back to GHE'ing instead of baggying. 

Doing GHE tonight with As I Am SheaCocoa Spray, Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk and Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Blessing.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone ever get one of those cute, plastic-lined Hard Candy bonnets? If so, can we get a review? 

I put two in my basket, but something stopped me from hitting "pay nah"


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2012)

tiffers
I bought 2. Good quality and roomy so there is room to grow especially since my hair continues to grow out & not down. I use it as an extra layer. Meaning I already have a plastic cap on then I put one of these on top. It gets pretty steamy and it stays on the entire night.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

Shay72 Thanks girly!  That's what I was wondering, whether they stayed on or not. They look pretty roomy and really luxurious. Do they feel as luxurious as they look?  Whenever I see a bonnet that looks all plush and fantastic, I always wonder if it feels as good as it looks.

Which ones did you get? I was eyeing the Birthday Cake and the red one with white polka dots... forgot what it's called. They're all so cute!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2012)

been baggying consistently...cut  my hair yesterday (needed to).  hopefully my growth and retention will stay up.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

youwillrise Aw man! How much did you end up cutting off? What was wrong? Splits?

I see that you like Shea Moisture's Milk, have you tried the Restorative Conditioner? It's so delicious for cowashing, I love it. I might have to pick up some of that milk.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 2, 2012)

I fell off all my challenges.  No bueno  But once again, I'm getting back on!

GHE last night, Lenzi Request on scalp, spritzed a little SM Coconit & Hibuscus L.I. and topped off with a little JBCO/KBB oil mix.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2012)

tiffers said:


> youwillrise Aw man! How much did you end up cutting off? What was wrong? Splits?
> 
> I see that you like Shea Moisture's Milk, have you tried the Restorative Conditioner? It's so delicious for cowashing, I love it. I might have to pick up some of that milk.



tiffers

Yeah...bummmmmerrr, but I'm not too sad.  I cut off about 2 or 2.5 inches maybe?  In the back I was past apl, now I'm back to the top of armpit....  I was tryna do the "just let it grow and cut the ends when I get to bsl...but it wasn't looking hot lol.  Splits, thin ends...anytime I tried to unravel my twists whether i was careful or not...the ends would snag and rip..yikes....i tried to hold on, but it was causing probs

im really loving the shea moisture stuff...that curl & style milk is like a dream for me...continous moisture and softness...never had a moisturizer that actually moisturized my hair...and ive been natural for almost 7 years...the deep treatment masque is also great for me

i havent tries the restorative conditioner...which shea moisture line is it from?  the coconut & hibiscus?  might try it out!

im glad im back on my baggy game...what a difference it makes!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 2, 2012)

Golden75 No you didn't bust out the Lenzi's Request!  I haven't seen anyone mention that for YEARS! I remember I used to mix it with MN and had explosive growth. Had to stop after it ran out because it always felt like I had ants crawling on my head. Not cool.

youwillrise Ugh, snagging and thin ends are the WORST!

I'm not sure what line the conditioner is from. It just says "Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner," no mention of coconut or hibiscus or anything like that.

I'm gonna definitely be on the lookout for that milk. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 2, 2012)

tiffers - yeah been using it for a while, seems like this jar is trying to stand the test of time.  So I will continue to use up til gone!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2012)

tiffers 
I have a problem thinking of it as lush bc it has that plastic liner in it. Is just me? It very soft to the touch. I will come back and tell you which ones I got. Gotta go look at the site.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 2, 2012)

just put my baggy on. 

 spritzed with shea moisture hold & shine moisture spray and sealed with castor oil.  didnt even take my hair down out of the pins.  

 this is my first time trying this spray...bought some today...junkie?  maybe.  will report back tomorrow on whether i like it or not.

if i do like it, maybe i'll alternate this with the curl & style milk during the week...when i use the milk, i'll take my hair out of the pins and when i use the spray i'll keep my hair up.  

maybe re-milk every 2 days or so...that's IF i like the spray enough to do that.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2012)

Baggying tonight with KC Oil Moisturizer nad sealing with evoo/sunflower oil mix.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

Doing GHE tonight with a half and half head. On one half is Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion and the other half is Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie. 

I'm comparing them... for scientific reasons.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 3, 2012)

youwillrise I reeeaaally like that Shea Moisture spray! Update us tomorrow on what you think.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 3, 2012)

So...I do like the shea moisture spray.  Good refresher and it seems like it'll allow me to not need to use the cream everyday.  So yay to that.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 3, 2012)

I am in  *le sigh*.....


Rocked a baggy all day under a du-rag (Ahhhh the joys of working at home  ) and my grass feels gooooooooooood! I'm using Original Moxie DC. That stuff is liquid hair crack. Definitely a staple. I will sell *insert random thing here* to support my habit.  Don't judge me.   Seriously though, the ends of my plaits which are usually frizzed out are CURLY.  AAAAAAAAAAALL three textures are juicy and moisturized!!!  Yeaaaaaah buddy. Everybody's happy!


----------



## Cendra (Apr 3, 2012)

Baggied last night, baggying tonight with water/jojoba.


----------



## willowviolet (Apr 3, 2012)

Came home from work, sprayed hair then went straight to my shower cap for tonight's baggy session.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 4, 2012)

I baggy nearly every night. I  it! I usually baggy all day at work too (under my op theatre cap)


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I need to cut back on how much water I spritz on my cornrows before I baggy. Woke up in the middle of the night with my head and neck feeling achy.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 4, 2012)

tiffers how ru like sd mocha silk infusion???


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2012)

tiffers
The designs I bought in the bonnets are no longer on there. She has new designs now.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 4, 2012)

MsAminta Aw man, that sucks. I hate being woken up in the middle of the night. 

chelleypie810 Honestly, I haven't given it a fair shot yet. erplexed The first time I used it, it was only on a little patch of hair. This last time, out of pure laziness, I left it in for over 24 hours because I didn't feel like rinsing it out... and my hair hates when I do that. So my results were not that great. At all. 

Next time I use the Mocha SI, I'll do right by it and give it a proper review.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 6, 2012)

How's it going tonight, girls?

I'm skipping tonight cuz I'm trying my hand at a bantu knot-out. Hopefully it doesn't look a complete mess tomorrow. *cross fingers*


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 6, 2012)

tiffers said:


> How's it going tonight, girls?
> 
> I'm skipping tonight cuz I'm trying my hand at a bantu knot-out. Hopefully it doesn't look a complete mess tomorrow. *cross fingers*



To be honest, I got a little discouraged after waking up in the middle of the night with aches..


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 6, 2012)

Gonna wash & dc tonight...will rinse dc, moisturize & braid on Saturday and the baggy will be back on Saturday night.


I ordered some darcys botanicals stuff for the first time...the peach kernel hydrating milk and the madagascar vanilla whateveryoucallit.  Probably try those with my baggy on next weeks wash just so I have clean hair and be able to tell if it works for me or not.  If I like it, ill rotate the shea moisture & darcys....we shall see


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2012)

How fare thee tonight, ladies? 

I'm doing GHE wiith Camille Rose Jansyn  Moisture Max Conditioner and Moisture Butter, sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2012)

MsAminta Did baggying wake you up more than once? 

youwillrise You HAVE to come back with reviews on your new goodies!


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey tiffers, pls add me. I will be GHEing 4 - 5 times a week. I was on last years challenge and had good results but after my setback i had to reconstruct my regime. I have finally decided to incorporate GHEing into my regime and the best way I can do is by joining this challenge. Im GHEing with a mixture of Argan oil and grape seed as i type this message .


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 8, 2012)

will definitely review the new stuff. 

i may be tempted to try the stuff midweek (if i have it)

but then...maybe i should wait until it's actual wash day so i can be sure my hair is clean before i try anything new lol

i did baggy last night (whole head as always) just spritzed some of the shea moisture mist.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 8, 2012)

Rossy2010 Yay! Welcome to the partay! 

youwillrise Girl, you have some iron willpower cuz when I get new stuff, I use it as soon as the box is ripped open


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 8, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Rossy2010 Yay! Welcome to the partay!
> 
> youwillrise Girl, you have some iron willpower cuz when I get new stuff, I use it as soon as the box is ripped open




tiffers

see...no i dont have good willpower at all.  i'm the same way...i just always TELL myself that i'll wait to use products and usually end up using it right away...even if i dont need to.  it's so freaking hard not to!


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 9, 2012)

GHE'ing with my sulfur oil mix (scalp only)...I'm still in there, y'all.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 9, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk topped with Qhemet AHTB, then twisted it up so I can rock a twistout in a few days.

I'll be baggying tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 9, 2012)

I will be baggying tonight as usual, once i run through my hair with a dab of coconut oil.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't get around to rinsing today, so I'm still pretty oily from last night. GHEing again w/ no add'l product tonight.


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 10, 2012)

Back on it!  Baggied with StaSofFro and some SM. No aches last night!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't baggied or Ghe'd in awhile bc I was tired of wearing that bag or bags on my head every night. My hair needs it so I will slowly start back up. Maybe do it 2-3 times a week.

Baggied last night. Sprayed hair with aloe vera juice/sunflower oil mix, followed by sunflower oil, and finally with BASK Hair Detangling Milk.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 10, 2012)

rinsed and conditioned with the shea moisture restorative conditioner.  moisturized w/ the sm milk and sealed w/ castor/sunflower oil before throwing a baggy on my head overnight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 10, 2012)

Ghe'd overnight, nice moist puff this morning


----------



## tiffers (Apr 10, 2012)

MsAminta WOOT!!!!  No headache?! What did you do differently?

Shay72 I know what you mean. Sometimes, I get deflated when I remember I gotta put a bag on my head... again.  But I know that my hair loves it, so I just keep on keepin' on. You can dew eet!

youwillrise You got the Restorative Conditioner? Yasss! What'd you think of it?


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

GHE'd today with a mixture of distilled water and grapeseed oil. I sprayed it on my hair coz im in french braids and 10 weeks posts.. I will see how it works.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 10, 2012)

tiffers said:


> MsAminta WOOT!!!!  No headache?! What did you do differently?
> 
> Shay72 I know what you mean. Sometimes, I get deflated when I remember I gotta put a bag on my head... again.  But I know that my hair loves it, so I just keep on keepin' on. You can dew eet!
> 
> youwillrise You got the Restorative Conditioner? Yasss! What'd you think of it?



I think I might like it, but my hair is to the point now where it needs a good clarification, so I can't tell yet.  Ill clarify this weekend and retry it.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 11, 2012)

How's it going, gals? I baggied last night with just  few sprays of water on my twists.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 12, 2012)

GHEing with my sulfur oil mix.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 12, 2012)

No baggying for me tonight. I'll be rocking a twistout tomorrow and don't need a big ol', damp fuzzy mess on my head.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 12, 2012)

I rinsed & conditioned last night...only because I wated to try a new product...didn't really need to.  I saw some of that california baby conditioner in the store...the one for super sensitive babies/people.  ((Shrugs)). I liked the ingredients.  I probably shoulda waited until I could see actual results with it, though because like I said before, my hair is gunked up LOL.  That's how horrible I am with prodcuts.  Just can't wait to try em out

Anyway...I did baggy last night...actually still haven't taken it off yet.  I only sprayed my ends with the shea moisture mist.  My hair was still wet from the shower...I don't usually baggy on hair that's super wet....was too tired to wait for it to dry more, though.

Tomorrow I will wear a braidout-type deal to work because tomorrow is wash day.  Will take braids out tonight....so no baggy fo me tonight either...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 12, 2012)

GHEd all day at work yesterday. Will be doing it again today.


----------



## MsAminta (Apr 12, 2012)

tiffers said:


> @MsAminta WOOT!!!!  No headache?! What did you do differently?
> 
> @Shay72 I know what you mean. Sometimes, I get deflated when I remember I gotta put a bag on my head... again.  But I know that my hair loves it, so I just keep on keepin' on. You can dew eet!
> 
> @youwillrise You got the Restorative Conditioner? Yasss! What'd you think of it?



tiffers Instead of SOAKING my head with water lol (I have a tendency to overdo it) I allowed it to steam in the shower, then misted with my StaSofFro. I guess the key is moderation. My hair felt great in the morning. Gonna do it again tonight!


----------



## Cendra (Apr 12, 2012)

Been baggying every other night this week, doing it again tonight.


----------



## nubiennze (Apr 14, 2012)

GHEing with my sulfur mix again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 14, 2012)

I didn't GHE for a few nights because I was rocking a twistout and didn't want to frizz it up. But now it's time to get back on the moisture bus. 

Sprayed my hair with distilled water, smoothed some Jane Carter's Nourish & Shine on my hair and steamed for 30 minutes. After steaming, I piled on the bags to commence GHE.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 14, 2012)

GHE-ing as usual. Love how it keeps my hair soft and moisturised.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 14, 2012)

bajandoc86 Whatcha GHE'ing with tonight, chica?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 14, 2012)

tiffers, I used coconut oil infused with cinnamon and black cumin on my hair tonight  It smells soooo gooooooood.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 15, 2012)

just threw on a baggy.  no extra products, water or oil used.  

bare baggy.  

haha


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 15, 2012)

GHEing today.. I sprayed some distilled water and sealed with a mixture of Argan, Grapeseed and a few drops of Wild growth.. this is the misture i will use 5 times this week.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 16, 2012)

Too lazy to do anything tonight, so I just sprayed my hair with distilled water and slapped on the bags.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 16, 2012)

just put my baggy on for the night. 

i rinsed & conditioned my hair

then i put on darcy's botanicals peach kernel hydrating milk and a castor/sunflower oil mix to seal...then i put on the bag and my scarf.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2012)

GHE'ing tonight with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner & Qhemet OHHB.

I'm trying out the conditioner as a leave-in/moisturizer because I wasn't feeling it at all for cowashing. Hopefully I'll get better results using it this way. If not, I'll send it off to my mom like I do with all of the stuff that I don't care for.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 17, 2012)

Been GHE-ing all day at work.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Baggied an additional day last week. I sprayed with SM Yucca & Baobab Thickening Moisture Mist, oiled with sunflower oil, and ended with SM Yucca & Aloe Thickening Milk.

Baggied last night. I greased my scalp with Claudie's Temple & Hairline balm, sprayed with avj/sunflower oil mix, followed by sunflower oil, and finally with BASK Detangling Milk.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2012)

Shay72 What do you think of that BASK Milk? Any good?


----------



## Cendra (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey tiffers, nice to see you back

Baggying tonight with distilled water and coconut oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2012)

tiffers
It's okay. I got it as a sample but I feel I need more to fully make a decision.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2012)

Sprayed my hair with distilled water, then moisturized with Qhemet AOHC and Camille Rose Moisture Butter. Yummeh. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 17, 2012)

Cendra Thanks girly! It's good to be back. 

Shay72 Yeah, for some reason that BASK Milk just isn't calling to me. I mean, I'm a PJ, so I wanna get it just cuz.  But I don't feel like it'd be anything spectacular.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 17, 2012)

rinsed & conditioned (california baby super sensitive conditioner)
i also acv rinsed (i did it _before _the conditioner, which ive never done before...((shrug)) just to test it out ).

let my hair dry a bit and then i sprayed on some of the shea moisture mist (which i added some of the shea moisture curl & style milk to...because i mix things when i'm bored. haha.  

havent put my baggy on yet, but i will before i get into bed.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2012)

Head hurts. Don't wann do anything tonight. Just threw the bags on and am about to down a bottle of Excedrin.


----------



## Cendra (Apr 19, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon, tiffers 

Baggying tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Cendra . I feel a lot better today.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

I still have plenty of product on my hair from the other day when I used the Qhemet and Camille Rose, so I just put the bags and bonnet on, and am hitting the hay.

'Night, girls!


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2012)

i just sprayed my hair with some water and slapped on my bag.  

 tomorrow is my wash day, so i took my twists out and will pull my hair back some how tomorrow morning for work and then wash/do all the other jazz when i get home.


----------



## Cendra (Apr 20, 2012)

Not only baggying tonight, but doing the moisture-drenched pre-poo à la Chicoro.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 20, 2012)

Out of laziness, I'll just be spraying my hair with plain ol' distilled water and throwing on the bags.

I'll be babying my hair tomorrow and it'll more than make up for my slacker ways.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 20, 2012)

Dc'ing right now.

Regular baggying will be back on tomorrow night.

Yipyupyep


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 21, 2012)

Sprayed hair with plain water, slapped a little sunflower oil on there...and on top? Hot fudge sauce....errr or a bag, I guess...eventhough it's not as good as hot fudge sauce


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

After washing my hair, I was too lazy to moisturize and stuff. Just threw the bags on my nekkid hair. I'll do alladat tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Apr 22, 2012)

I finally got back on board tonight. I sprayed my hair with my moisture mix and oil/massage in my GA mix.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have been GHEing religiously every other day.. I still stick to spraying distilled water and following it up with grapeseed and argan oil and using Wild growth oil occasionally for sealing..


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2012)

Baggied last night. Sprayed hair with avj/sunflower oil mix, followed with sunflower oil, and finished with BASK Detangling Milk.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 22, 2012)

Baggy with shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie + castor/sunflower oils.  First time using the smoothie.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll be doing GHE tonight. Finally quit being lazy and moisturized with Qhemet BRBC and Camille Rose Moisture Butter, and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Baggied last night. Sprayed hair with avj/sunflower oil mix, followed with sunflower oil, and finished with BASK Detangling Milk.


 
Did the same thing last night.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 23, 2012)

got my baggy on. got shea moisture milk mixed with curl enhancing smoothie on the ends w/ castor/sunflower oils. 

and i put a little of the yes to carrots conditioner on the rest.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2012)

Another lazy day.  Just threw the bags and bonnet on and am calling it a night.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Apr 23, 2012)

Neglected my hair a bit to focus on school, but now I'm back in business. Been just alternating between EVOO and ORS Vital Oils under my wig.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2012)

Baggying again tonight. Sprayed with SM's Yucca & Baobab Moisture Mist, followed by sunflower oil, and finished with SM's Yucca & Aloe Milk.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2012)

GHE'd the lazy way again last night. No product. Didn't even spray my hair with water. 

But I've noticed that with doing this no product thing, my hair is becoming pretty damn soft! So I'm gonna try out just moisturizing maybe 2-3 times a week and have the rest of the week be no product days.


----------



## BlkMane (Apr 26, 2012)

How do you ladies bag so many times per week?? How do you wear your hair in public if you are have oils on it and are bagging 3-5 times a week? Or are you talking about just a little oil and not saturating your hair?


----------



## tiffers (Apr 26, 2012)

BlkMane Some of us wear our hair in braids and buns, others wear wigs, phony ponies or just sport an afro puff.  The key to baggying is using a little bit of product.

When I was relaxed, I would baggy my ponytail and rock it down the next day. My hair was always soft and swangin'. 

You can also baggy with no product, which I've been doing with really good results.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

Moisturized with Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothy Cream and sealed with Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Blessing. Threw on the bags and bonnet and am hitting the hay.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> Baggying again tonight. Sprayed with SM's Yucca & Baobab Moisture Mist, followed by sunflower oil, and finished with SM's Yucca & Aloe Milk.


Did this again last night.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 27, 2012)

GHE'ing with nothing tonight. 

I ordered myself a silk loc soc and silk beanie from Pretty Anntoinete and they should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to try them, I'll be using them to layer at night.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2012)

I always moisturize my hair when damp, but I didn't feel like pouring distilled water in my water bottle #extralazy 

So I just moisturized my dry hair with Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothy Cream, braided up my hair and put on my new goodies.

Got the beanie and loc soc today, so I now hve five layers on my head: Three bags, the beanie and loc soc on top.

The beanie is VERY small. It fits perfectly on my four year old son's head, so that should let you know how small it is. It was a struggle getting it over the bags, but I made it work. My head is really warm.


----------



## youwillrise (Apr 29, 2012)

i baggied last night
and have been baggying all day today.  i'm just gonna keep this bag on overnight and hope my hair feels good tomorrow.  


((chants))
moisture! moisture! moisture! moisture! moisture!


okay, i'm done.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

Yesterday, I moisturized damp hair with Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream, sealed with Jane Carter N&S, and GHE'd.

Tonight, I'm doing GHE on dry hair.


----------



## youwillrise (May 1, 2012)

baggy today...as usually


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2012)

Baggied last night. Sprayed hair with my coffee/tea mix, oiled with coffee oil, and finished with Claudie's Balancing Quinoa Coffee cream.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

Tonight I wanted to steam really bad, but I also didn't want to take down my celie braids, so I came up with a solution: Spraying my braids with conditioner. 

In my spray bottle, I mixed distilled water, Camille Rose Growth Oil, hemp oil and Qhemet MTCG. Sprayed the crap outta my hair, steamed for 30 minutes and threw the bags on.

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (May 1, 2012)

Shay72 Lookat you, gettin' your coffee on. 

How'd your hair turn out?


----------



## Shay72 (May 2, 2012)

tiffers
I decided to coffee it up. Especially since I'm starting to get a coffee product stash. Hair was nice & moisturized this morning.


----------



## Cendra (May 2, 2012)

Baggied three times last week, last night and doing it tonight.


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

Baggying tonight with my new spray mix of Qhemet water, MTCG, hemp oil and Camille Rose oil.


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

so i ordered this conditioner base from organic-creations.com and someone pointed out that it reads more like a moisturizer than a conditioner...so i decided to try it out as a moisturizer and see what happens


i conditioned my hair last night and after rinsing i used the LOC moisture method...sprayed with water, put oil on and then on one side i used the organic creations conditioner base as the moisturizer and on the other side i used my normal shea moisture curl & style milk...so i can compare them.\

and as usual, i slapped my baggy on.  wonder how my hair will feel later. hmmm


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

youwillrise Ooooooh! Let us know how it turned out!!!


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2012)

Baggied last night and I also used the LOC method. I love it. It does my hair right along with the baggy. So last night I sprayed with my SM Yucca & Baobab Moisture Mist, oiled with SSI's Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, and ended with Tiva's Green Tea Moisturizer. Hair felt great this morning.


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

So about that organic-creations conditioner base as a moisturizer

When I was putting it on, I thought I was gonna hate it...but not bad, actually.  Both sides of my hair (the organic creations and shea moisture) feel equally as good.  Wasn't expecting that.  the base is really thick and creamy...you wouldn't think of it as a conditioner (in the rinse out sense), but that's what it's labeled as.  I mixed it with yes to carrots when I first got it and it wasn't bad that way.  Ill probably use it mixed with other conditioners to do conditioning sessions and not mixed to moisturize.

the baggying has really been keeping that moisture in my hair...man, I love baggying.


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

BlkMane said:


> How do you ladies bag so many times per week?? How do you wear your hair in public if you are have oils on it and are bagging 3-5 times a week? Or are you talking about just a little oil and not saturating your hair?




I baggy overnight and take it off in the morning.  Even if I use a little too much product, my hair doesn't take long to dry.  

Tonight I may baggy on dry hair with no product just to see how well moisturized my hair is.  I have been reapplying everyday for the past few days.  Will naked baggy tonight


----------



## youwillrise (May 3, 2012)

uhhh okay...i lied.

i ended up moisturizing.  haha.  i rinsed & conditioned which i wasnt originally gonna do, so i felt i had to moisturize after. i'm experimenting again.  this time i mixed darcy's botanicals peach kernel hydrating milk with the organic creations conditioner base.  lets see how this goes.  

and of course, i got my baggy on.  ; )


----------



## tiffers (May 3, 2012)

M&S tonight with Marie Dean Amla Hair Cream and Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Blessing, then put my hair in some raggedy flat twists.


----------



## youwillrise (May 4, 2012)

Tonight is wash night...so ill dc overnight rather than baggy.  Baggy will be back on tomorrow.


----------



## Cendra (May 4, 2012)

Baggying tonight.


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2012)

Been baggying nightly, but my internet has been dumb and slow, so I try to avoid being online now. 

Sprayed my hair with
Darcy's Botanical Spritz, then m&s with Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Smoothing Moisturizer and Jane Carter Nourish & Shine.


----------



## Cendra (May 8, 2012)

Baggying tonight with distilled water & coconut oil.


----------



## lovestarr (May 8, 2012)

Baggying tonight with JBCO noe that I have hair again to baggy lol. BCd again last month


----------



## tiffers (May 9, 2012)

Sprayed my twists down with Darcy Herbal Spray. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (May 9, 2012)

sooo last night i decided that i would take my twists out and detangle because i have to redo my hair on thursday night since i'll be traveling on friday (when i usually do my hair routine).  man, that was a nightmare detangling session.  i will never go that long without detangling ever again.  i saturated my hair with water/aloe vera juice and then oil galore to help loosen it up a bit...and let it sit under plastic for about 30 minutes or so.  it definitely helped, but still when i detangled it was horrible!

luckily, no significant loss or setbackage.  so ((phew)).

so after i rinsed that (was gonna condition, but didnt feel like it)...i just put my hair up and then put my baggy on it for the night. 

i have also been baggying consistently even though i havent updated in a few.


----------



## tiffers (May 10, 2012)

So I got my Claudie goodies today and couldn't resist using them!

I decided to pit Isha Hair Cream and Balancing Ends Insurance against each other.

On the back of my head, I sprayed with the Tea Spritz then m&s with Isha and Tiffani Ceramide Pomade.

The front was sprayed with Tea Spritz and m&s with Ends Insurance and Tiffani Ceramide Pomade.

I'll be doing GHE tonight and will weigh in on the results tomorrow.


----------



## Rossy2010 (May 10, 2012)

Hiya, I was not consistent the last two weeks. I was on vacation so i get back on track this week. Im DCing today and will start GHEing from tommorow 4-5 times a week.


----------



## claud-uk (May 10, 2012)

I baggy every day.  I spritz with water/avg/glycerine/M&T Condish/WGO.  Put into 4 braids, seal ends with coconut oil/shea butter then wrap with film.  Then whole-head wrap with film before tying with satin scarf.

I wear my hair baggied and under a scarf like this 24/7.  I work from home, luckily, so having to look presentable isn't an issue for me.  BUT I still keep my hair like this to walk the dog/supermarket etc.  I don't give two hoots what people think of my appearance, I need to feel like I've done everything I can each day for my hair otherwise come year-end when my next length goal approaches it's gon be ME feeling bad about my hair, not them!


----------



## nubiennze (May 10, 2012)

Just removed the baggy from last night's GHE session...I'm trying hard to keep up with this...


----------



## youwillrise (May 10, 2012)

Ill be traveling tomorrow.  Gonna grab some plastic caps to bring for baggying while I'm away...because i m to the point where I feel naked when I sleep without a baggy haha.  It just doesn't feel right!


----------



## Cendra (May 10, 2012)

Detangling, then baggying tonight.


----------



## claud-uk (May 11, 2012)

Been GHE'ing faithfully 24/7 for the last 5 or 6 days.  Then I read yesterday (I think it was on the WHIP Length forum, look at me gettin ahead of myself!) that you shouldn't apply Jojoba oil on wet hair, which I had been doing.  So last night I took my film off and slept with just my satin scarf to let my hair dry out a little and evaporate the Jojoba oil (thank goodness I've only been using a tiny amount!)

Oh, forgot to mention the reason for not using *Jojoba/wet hair* is because it *makes the hair tangle*.  This could be the reason for my breakage over the last few days (had to do an emergency protein treatment two days ago).   I thought Jojoba would be perfect for a GHE cos it's so similar to our natural hair sebum 

 I will update over the next couple of days to let you all know if the breakage subsides and we can make this a fact.

Edited to add that by the way my air dried hair feels so soft and was super easy to comb through - so at least the GHE is working!

.


----------



## sckri23 (May 11, 2012)

I'm new but I've been baggying for the past 2 days at work from 12pm -10:30pm and I've been finishing off with a cold air blow dry half way dry and sealing the rest of my moisture with bergamot h+s conditioner and it's amazing my hair has never been this soft in the mornings

Edit: I use Cantu leave in, I tried ghe-ing and only my part had moisture

*~SCKRI23~* via LHCF app


----------



## youwillrise (May 11, 2012)

go go baggying rangers...you mighty moisturizing rangeeeeEEErrrrs

I'm just bored haha...sitting here waiting for my flight...ready for my  long weekend in tulsa.


----------



## youwillrise (May 13, 2012)

Is it weird that I'm baggying here at my hotel with the little bag that comes on the ice bucket thing?  I didn't bring any bags or caps of my own like I was gonna.  Haha


----------



## nubiennze (May 13, 2012)

This morning I was suddenly compelled to revisit the LOC method. For the past few nights I sprayed with plain distilled water before applying my growth oils and GHE'ing but toyed with the idea of dressing up the water a bit.

I added glycerin (1 part to 3 parts water) and peppermint and rosemary EOs; saturated my hair; did my sulfur mix massage; followed up with a fingertip-full of SM CES; and GHE'd as usual. When I took it off and felt my hair, it was _*sooo*_ soft. I can't remember the last time my hair felt like this, much less without having to drench it in the shower first.

I'm a little perturbed since I just mixed up a huge batch of Kimmaytube leave in (I'd defaulted to good ol' M&S to no avail--just stiff, wiry hair coated with oil), but I may have to ditch that and implement this little routine permanently. After much trial and error, I think I'm finally sold on the virtues of this method for lo-po hair.


----------



## Cendra (May 14, 2012)

Baggying tonight with water and coconut oil


----------



## Cendra (May 15, 2012)

Baggying again tonight.


----------



## tiffers (May 17, 2012)

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. My internet connection is so damn slow that I don't surf the net as often as I used to. It's just too annoying. 

Anywho, tonight I m&s with Qhemet CTDG and Pura's Sapote Oil. I'll be doing GHE.


----------



## youwillrise (May 17, 2012)

i am baggying right now.

rinsed my hair with water.

then put my crazy oil/butter mixture (oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor oil, sunflower oil, cocoa butter, some other stuff that i dont remember)

then on top of that i put garnier sleek & shine conditioner and shea moisture curl & style milk

and that's it.  did the same last night.  today my hair felt like magic.


----------



## Cendra (May 17, 2012)

Baggying tonight!


----------



## youwillrise (May 17, 2012)

baggying with tresemme naturals. 

rinsed & conditioned with it and then added some as a leave-in.

didnt use anything else.  wanted to see how this held up in my hair on its own.


----------



## tiffers (May 18, 2012)

Sprayed down my flat twists with Darcy Herbal Spritz and threw on the bags.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 18, 2012)

Been under a bag and a satin cap allll day. Yes, Im lazy lol


----------



## tiffers (May 19, 2012)

Sprayed the twists with Claudie's Tea Spritz and threw on the bags.


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2012)

Baggied last night. Sprayed with avj/distilled water mix, next I used SSI Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, and finished with HH Jojoba Creamy Hair Butter.


----------



## tiffers (May 20, 2012)

Did the LOC method tonight with Claudie's Tea Spritz, Pura's Cupuacu Butter and Pura's Murumuru Lotion.


----------



## Cendra (May 21, 2012)

Baggying tonight with water/coconut oil.


----------



## tiffers (May 21, 2012)

Sprayed with Claudie's Tea Spritz, then m&s with Marie Dean Yogurt Smoothy and Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil.

Had to lay the Darcy's Herbal Spritz to rest because something in it irritated my scalp. Turned it all red and tender. No bueno.


----------



## youwillrise (May 21, 2012)

rinsed & conditioned

then did loc moisture method with plain water (hair was soaking wet from shower, of course)...castor oil/sunflower oil & shea moisture curl & style milk/curl enhancing smoothie (dont usually like to leave the smoothie in my hair, but we'll see if it works like this...who knows)

baggie on now.


----------



## tiffers (May 24, 2012)

GHE'ing tonight with Camille Rose Moisture Butter and Qhemet OHHB.


----------



## Cendra (May 24, 2012)

Baggied last night, baggying tonight.


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

Ive been slacking since I cut my hair but now that it is growing back I can get back to the GHE method.  GHE right now with EVOO, a bit of mayo, and peppermint EO


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2012)

I was attempting to GHE but I had to take one layer off. I am HOT!! I have a fan and the ac on . Anyways I spritzed with my avj/distilled water mix, followed by SSI's Pumpkin Seed & Carrott Defrizzer, and ended with HH's Jojoba Creamy Hair Butter.


----------



## tiffers (May 29, 2012)

Did the LOC method tonight with Darcy Cocoa Smoothing Cream and Pura Brazil Loc Oil. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## Cendra (May 29, 2012)

Baggied last night, baggying tonight.


----------



## Cendra (May 31, 2012)

Baggying again!


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2012)

I baggied the past two nights but don't remember exactly what I used.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 2, 2012)

Did the LOC method tonight with water, Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade and MyHoneyChild Honey Hair Cream. It's my first time using these but I can already tell that they're both kind of awesome. 

I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 3, 2012)

Sprayed my twists down with Oyin Juices and Berries. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 4, 2012)

tiffers said:
			
		

> Sprayed my twists down with Oyin Juices and Berries. I'll be doing GHE tonight.



Doing the same tonight.


----------



## Keen (Jun 4, 2012)

I haven't baggy regularly in a couple of months. I find that moisturizing my hair daily reduce the need to baggy. Now I only do it maybe once a week as part of my prepoo process.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 4, 2012)

My scalp has been a little bit tender this last week or so, so I am doing a "reverse" baggy - I moisturize, put my satin scarf on, and then I put the plastic wrap OVER my scarf.  I find this makes my hair more moisturized then damp/wet, which is more comfortable for me bc I don't like the feeling of my skin being wet.

The end of the day my hair feels really nice and soft without having a wet scalp.  I call this a dry steam treatment.


----------



## Cendra (Jun 5, 2012)

Bagging tonight!


----------



## tiffers (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my LOC on tonight.  Sprayed hair with IPN Tealightful Spray, sealed with IPN Tealightful Shine Pomade and Oyin Hair Dew. Got the bags on and am hitting the hay.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 7, 2012)

Been doing my "Dry Steam" baggy every night - it's working out so well for my hair that this is going to be a 24/7 routine for me now.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 8, 2012)

Sprayed my twists down with IPN Tea-Lightful Spray and threw on the bags.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 9, 2012)

LOC'd with IPN Tealightful Spray, Hairitage Jar of Joe and BFH Desert Castor Moisturizer. Retwisted my hair and threw on the bags.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 13, 2012)

How's it going, gals?

Moisturized with Oyin J&B, Bear Fruit Olive & Avocado Leave-In and Hairitage Avocado Cloud. I like avocados.


----------



## claud-uk (Jun 13, 2012)

Still doing my "reverse baggy" (scarf THEN film instead of other way round) every single day.  Now using Queen Helene Cholesterol to moisturize for my softest hair eva... sigh!

How's it going tiffers?


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2012)

M&S with Claudie's Isha Cream and Tiffani Ceramide Pomade, twisted it back up and threw on the bags.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 16, 2012)

claud-uk things are well over here. Still going strong with the bags 

Have you tried Queen Helene's Cholesterol with Ginseng? Maaaan, that was my crack back in the day. Always told myself to go back to it, but pj-ism is too hard to fight.


----------



## Rossy2010 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello fellow challengers, I have been GHEing 3 days in a week but was just too lazy to post. Today Im dcing and then i will GHE on Monday, wed, and friday then DC on Saturday...


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 17, 2012)

Forgot I was in this challenge since I BC'd again in April but I have been GHing 3x/week.  Actually doing an overnight with vatika oil before wash day tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise (Jun 17, 2012)

been slippin haaaaaaard last few weeks.  ((smh))...ill be back on it this week.  my hair is paaarched.  dc'ing right now.


----------



## tiffers (Jun 17, 2012)

Bout to pass out, but wanted to check in before I do. M&S with IPN Marsh Aloe Cream and Tea-Lightful Hair Shine. Have the bags on and am about to ptfo. Goodnight.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been baggying as well as using the GHE again, recently and consistently.  My scalp has had the itchies haha but I think it's growth itches!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2012)

Baggied last night. Sprayed hair with IPN's Tealight Hair Quencher, followed by SSI Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, and finished up with IPN's Basil & Lemongrass Creme.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 18, 2012)

Baggying overnight with JBCO and vatika oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 18, 2012)

GHE'd last night with Oyin Juices and Berries, Claudie's Balancing Ends Insurance and Tiffani Ceramide Pomade.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 19, 2012)

GHE tonight with s curl moisturizer sealed with vatika oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 20, 2012)

M&S with BFH Fruits And Flowers Leave In and HQS Coconut Lime Oil, then threw on the bags.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 20, 2012)

M&S with s curl moisturizer and jbco.  Overnight baggy


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been baggying pretty much every night! I'm not sure whether I'm gonna baggy or GHE tonight, but either way I'm massaging my scalp with some Hair Trigger and slapping a bag on before bed!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been slacking lately. Now my hair is dry as heck. So, I sprayed my mix on my hair, put it in two braids and put a baggy on


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 21, 2012)

Going to GHE tonight with vatika oil


----------



## tiffers (Jun 24, 2012)

Was lazy for a few days there.  but now I'm back on the ball. 

Sprayed with IPN Tealightful Spritz, m&s with Hairitage Cocoaloe Hydrator and Jane Carter N&S. I'll be doing GHE tonight.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Moisturized with scurl daily moisturizer and sealed with vatika frosting (obsessed with the scent).  Put on a bag and will keep on overnight.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 6, 2012)

GHE last night with vatika frosting - love that stuff


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 7, 2012)

GHE overnight with vatika oil


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Applied scurl moisturizer and sealed with jbco...plastic bag and night night!


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 9, 2012)

Overnight baggy with AO GPB - need some protein


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 9, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## tiffers (Jul 11, 2012)

I fell off for a minute out of pure laziness.  my hair is so mad at me. 

I dc'd today and am too lazy to do anything with it, so I just threw it back in a little puff with no product and threw on a bag. Better than what I've BEEN doing. Sad. 

How is everyone else doing? Better than me, I hope.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sooo did all of you stop ? Why ?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone still baggying? I fell off big time because I was wearing sew-ins but I'm ready to start back. My hair really needs the moisture.


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 1, 2012)

soooooooooooooo it's been forever and about a million days since ive been around here.  trying to get back on my hair game, so im searching around for my favorite threads that i participated in before things got wacky!

just got back into baggying...last night was my first full night baggy in a long time (ive done a few baggies that lasted a few hours - i usually baggy my moisturizer in on wash day)

last night i baggied on dry hair. 

tonight, im doing it on moisturized hair - spray bottle with water, shea moisture raw shea butter conditioner, olive oil...might be something else in there, dont remember.


----------

